# What do people say about dogs that annoys you?



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

I was thinking about this earlier, after our morning walk. 
The TV was on and someone was talking about an 'Alsatian'. 

That annoys me. 

Then I started thinking about it in more depth. 
Turns out, a lot of what people say in regards to dogs annoys me  But I'm getting better at keeping my mouth shut... I've done some courses recently which has helped me to be less blunt and to take offence at certain common misconceptions. 

One of the main ones I hear which gets to me, is: "That'll be the Terrier in him". I hear it all the time. Usually when people approach with their dogs and I tell them not to. I always state that Skip isn't great with a lot of dogs (he is, I just hate people approaching lol) and it's usually met with, "Ahh, that'll be because he's a Terrier", or something along those lines. 

Or, if we walk past a dog and it kicks off, it's always because "he was attacked by a Terrier when he was a puppy." 
"Terriers are so snappy!" 
"I bet he thinks he's a Rottweiler." 
"You can't teach a Terrier to come back when called." 

So, what common misconceptions do you hear about your breed that annoy you?


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2016)

"There are no bad dogs, only bad owners.”
“He’s trying to be dominant.”
“Our shelter dog flinches when we bring our hands near her face, she must have been abused.”

I’ll think up some more after more coffee. It’s still early here


----------



## jessicapeige (Apr 19, 2016)

'But he's only got short fur, how can he be a border collie? There must be something else in there...'

Grrrrr.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

ouesi said:


> "There are no bad dogs, only bad owners."
> "He's trying to be dominant."
> "Our shelter dog flinches when we bring our hands near her face, she must have been abused."
> 
> I'll think up some more after more coffee. It's still early here


Haha! I was going to add them in but didn't want my OP to be too long, otherwise I would have kept going... On and on and on :Hilarious

Ooh! Ooh! 
"Flexi leads and harnesses encourage a dog to pull."


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Not about breeds particularly but the one that always makes my hackles rise is

"You've got your hands full there" says the person with 2 dogs. I can never resist saying "Not really there are two of us and 3 dogs so that makes 1.5 each"

and "Have they had their breakfast?"


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

jessicapeige said:


> 'But he's only got short fur, how can he be a border collie? There must be something else in there...'
> 
> Grrrrr.


I used to get that with Dexter all the time!!! 
"He must have GSD in there. His hair is too short and his ears are too pointy."


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

I know what you mean but I've learnt to be passive and kind of ignore it. I did get a lot of unsolicited advise when Juno was a puppy (well, a young puppy) about how firm you have to be with Alsations (yep...eek!!), how they are dominant dogs, how they will take over if you let them etc. I had one GSD owner telling me how they need to be disciplined and the best way of doing that was to hit them on the nose with a rolled up newspaper when they misbehave.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

ouesi said:


> "Our shelter dog flinches when we bring our hands near her face, she must have been abused."


This one is one of my biggest bug bears and also spinning sob stories about rescued dogs and what an awful situation they've come from. Yes it happens , and it happens all too often but not every dog that finds itself in rescue has been abused or beaten.

Blade is quite ""head shy"" and to most people they'd probably imagine I regularly smack him in the face when the reality is I've never laid a finger on him, I have however frequently played games with him where I hook my finger round his teeth and play tug, I used to play chase with him around the house and rough house with him he also likes me to gently tug on his ears while he headbutts me in the knees, a combination of all this means that sometimes I will reach over to stroke his head and he'll run away or move away from me... because he wants me to play and normally wants me to chase after him ( he loves being chased by people and dogs ) Someone should set up a camera in my house they'd have hours of entertainment!

Some dogs just don't enjoy being touched or petted in certain areas, or react differently to it. I have a couple that love their backsides scratched and one who hates her backside being touched by anyone or anything.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh where do I start lol Maybe I shouldn't...

I am past caring or listening to the drivel about Rottweilers, but will sometimes bite.

Frenchies are all unhealthy.

All Frenchies struggle to breath

Frenchies are unfit and can't act like normal dogs

Frenchies have more things to worry about than non standard colour's it's only a colour, now that one does rattle my cage a lot....

Anything to do with Pack Theory....

Status dogs "my dog is so hard he'd take on a pride of lions"

Dogs the size of sheep!!!!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I've had the same from my neighbour @labradrk insisting that a smack on the nose doesn't do them any harm and you have to be firm. She thinks I'm making my lot fat with treat feeding. But she's in her 90's and from a different generation so I nod along and let it go. But she's very opinionated!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2016)

“If you can’t let your dog off leash clearly you are a poor trainer with a poor bond with your dog.”

“Treat training is bribery.”

“I want my dog to work for me, not a treat.”

Yep... coffee kicking in...


----------



## Rach&Miko (Oct 28, 2015)

+1 to the he can't be a pure BC...

His legs are too long.
His nose too long.
Fur too short.
Ears too floppy.

Even my oh is guilty of this and he saw his parents ffs lol!

Nooooo he's working line! Grrr lol


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

ouesi said:


> "Treat training is bribery."


Oh god, that one! One million times!!

Thought of a few others...

"You can't train working dogs using only +R."

"You're just jealous because CM is so successful."

"Dogs are descendants of wolves."

"Your dog should know its place."

"You're not the pack leader."

"Pit Bulls have locking jaws!"

"He bit without warning."

... I'll stop for now


----------



## Rach&Miko (Oct 28, 2015)

Disagree with a dog should know its place
.. Miko does! Somewhere warm and fluffy right in the middle of my heart xxxx


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

However back to what people say to me that annoys me.... 

" Where's your sled? "
" You've got your hands full there " 
" Who's walking who? "
" You'll have to get a sled "
" Do you breed them?" 
" They are gorgeous I want one "
" Huskies are vicious aren't they? "
" Their eyes are creepy "
" Are they blind? Y'know because of their blue eyes "
" How much would you take for one " 
" Will you breed that one with mine "
" I bet your house stinks "
" I bet your house is disgusting"


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Things that are said to me that annoys me:

1. Who is walking who? (Had this one so much I am close to breaking point!)
2. He is dominating you, you need to smack him to show that's unexceptionable.
3. You need to be tougher, a smack won't hurt.
4. Your training is too soft, he needs to be shown who is boss. (then a month or two later my 'soft training' has finally worked and he has stopped doing what-ever-it-was but the person who says thinks likes to think that their 'advice' was taken on and they say 'see, told you being tougher would work', then I tell them that I had continued with the 'soft training' and they don't believe me )


----------



## New-mom (Mar 19, 2016)

I was telling someone about my success with training buddy and their response was "Well thats great! he is accepting you as his leader!" Hmmmm i thought. it cant be because im rigid as a post in his training and i am always consistant.....


----------



## Nicki85 (Oct 6, 2010)

I don't get many comments from others probably because I avoid other people...

But I do remember one chap struggling to get his lab to recall (it was dancing around me and Shae...) in the end I put my hand in its' collar and gave it a treat. Apparently the chap didn't believe in treats though as his gundog trainer told him-
"you aren't going to get their attention with a treat if they are 10m+ away are you?"

We walked back together so the dogs could play... at the end of the session I recalled Shae and gave her her treat for responding promptly. Strangely the lab also responded promptly to my recall command...

I sometimes get "you've got your hands full" when Rust is on the walking belt and Shae is offlead by my side... Sometimes I'll drop them in a down just to show that no, not really! But I appreciate it may look like that as Rust is a tank (and is allowed to be) on the walking belt.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

'That'll be the rottweiler in her'
'Your mutt will be healthier than your pedigree'
'All collies are mental'
'You have to dominate them'
'You should neuter your collie to help calm his behaviour'

bla bla bla.. I don't even listen


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

"He'll need a bath when he gets home"

"Do you wash him in Persil?"

"He must have skin issues he's a Westie"

"He did well to keep up on that walk", this from a friend when we met to do their normal walk with their lab, turned out to be half a mile stroll with only one upward slope which they called an uphill climb  plus they normally drive and park at the top  we had to stop for a coffee then they worked out which bus to catch back meanwhile I'm wondering when does the walk start igeon

A particularly snide one "My Westie is a real dog not like that puddle dodging one, can't be doing with that" every time I see this person they make a big deal that he's clean and theirs is dirty.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

About my 3 in particular...

Even in photos... 'Oh they look big & vicious' !? Really!? Wrinkle face central & lop sided ear with a goofy smile?? Vicious?  

''They're huge!!' .. Erm, no not really.. Medium sized is the word you're looking for :Shifty 

'3!? *horror* How do you cope!?' Pretty well thanks :Smuggrin 

'But what will happen if you want kids?'  Then we'll have a child & 3 dogs.. ?? 

:Wacky


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

'Whats he crossed with?' and 'they're only dogs '!


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

On here comments such as Yorkies are carried around, wear frilly outfits and aren't treated like dogs. Thankfully no one has said that to me in real life. Probably because she is running after her ball and being a dog...


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

My usual is 'they'll eat you for breakfast' directed to their little dog when they look at my lot... erm no. they are quite well mannered with little dogs actually (except for the occasional well planted paw from Beau)

That and... 'oh just let them off, they only want to play'. Yes they will only play, but I don't think it responsible for my 60+kg dog(s) to play at bouncing and wrestling with your littlies. Somedog will get squished.... and it won't be mine! so I'll just keep them by me on the lead thank you. they have their brothers to playfight and wrestle with, when I know it's a fair 'fight'. 

We don't get much in the way breed specific comments as no-one ever know what any of my lot are!


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

I've heard the 'you've got your hands full' comment I don't know how many times but think mostly people say these things just as an attempt to instigate friendly conversation altho not the comments about stinky houses which are just rude


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Mines friendly as it runs in to Alfie at top speed 
Heard this infinitum from one specific dog walker as the pack of dogs surround us :Rage
Is he a Labradoodle about Muddy.............


----------



## Caribou (Jan 27, 2016)

Lauren5159 said:


> I was thinking about this earlier, after our morning walk.
> The TV was on and someone was talking about an 'Alsatian'.
> 
> That annoys me.
> ...


I've read the Alsatian thing on this forum a couple of times - where I grew up (South Africa) everyone always referred to them as Alsatians, and still do. Even the police dogs are called Alsatians by their breeders and handlers. I get that it's clearly not correct but this name persists at least in some countries and I am still trying to break myself of this habit 

My pet peeve is 'People who work full time shouldn't have a dog'.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

A hem! Are we all sitting comfortably?

I shall begin 

'Pedigree dogs are inbred and sickly'

'Breeds trait don't matter'

'You need to bond to have better recall'

'You only need a KC registered dog if you wanna show'

'Is that a horse?'

'You need a saddle'

'I don't like terriers, they're just snappy'

'You can't recall train a terrier.'

'He's friendly!' - usually shouted from 10 miles away.

And if they do know Bear's breed -

'Is he aggressive? I've heard they attack their handlers.'

'Does he eat the postman?'*



*He hasn't because thankfully our post-beast regularly carries his handy 'Spot a flock guardian' guide with him  and recognises him immediately as an obscure flock guardian.


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

He's to skinny
You should have him done
He's friendly or he just wants to play
Probably a few more after i hit reply LOL


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

They will eat your cats

Show dogs live awful lives

Breeders are only in it for the money

Breed standards mean nothing


It's a rare colour/breed that why I paid a squillion £ for it

He only want to play

My off lead dog has an amazing recall, 100% unless there is a squirrel another dog or people about...


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I must confess to being guilty of the Alsatian comment - sorry, I know it's wrong but when I was younger we had a GSD cross in the days when they were commonly called Alsatians and it's just habit, reflex, muscle memory (I know, excuses ...).

What I hate now is 'I love Cesar Milan, have you seen what he does?' Erm - yes ...


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Meezey said:


> Oh where do I start lol Maybe I shouldn't...
> 
> I am past caring or listening to the drivel about Rottweilers, but will sometimes bite.
> 
> ...


:Sorry:Sorry:Sorry

Well, if you wanna be like that enguin


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Round here they are still called Alsatians as much as GSD, maybe it's a regional thing. Before i got Pip and joined here i thought show dogs had a hard life as the only show dogs i knew were kept in kennels and not really cared for like a pet, if that makes sense.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Many have already been said..

Usually mainly get it directed towards Stan...

Oh look its a rat...

Why do people call Yorkies rats I have no idea!!!

To be fair though tiny dogs especially Stan and Cleo get lots of admiration too because they are fluffy! So ooo and ahhhing...lovely as it is can be annoying but the strangest people will say it even 'chavs' to be stereotypical.


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

lullabydream said:


> Oh look its a rat...
> 
> Why do people call Yorkies rats I have no idea!!!


 That used to annoy me too, i mean when has anyone seen a long haired wiry rat......Steve


----------



## S.crane (Oct 19, 2015)

People always look at me strange when I say Loki is a border collie,
He's too big , he's not black and white, he's not super duper fluffy, his nose is too long....... Grr drives me nuts. He's from working lines and they come in all sorts of wonderful colours and shapes I've even offered to show them his pedigree if they don't believe me lol.
I Also get they're hyperactive and can't be controlled and aren't meant to live anywhere but a farm. And my personal favourite they're so smart you don't have to train them There are lots more but these are the usual.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

"if your dog cant be offlead he must have no life at all"............

And absolutely guaranteed to send me really quite batty, and one my darling mother used to use a lot (usually because I'm saying "no I cant do XYZ because of Dexter") is...................... "but its only a dog"


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Pappychi said:


> :Sorry:Sorry:Sorry
> 
> Well, if you wanna be like that enguin


I like bear sized ones


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Oh yes "Its only a dog" drives me insane, it is IMHO the worst thing you can say and has had me reply "Oh Feck off" a few times


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh and 'they're not real dogs' and 'he only wants to say hello' !
Being told that we're making ours nervous by keeping them on lead when surrounded by big, rude unruly dogs !!!


----------



## marasmum (Jun 12, 2013)

Oooooh yes, everything everyone has said..

plus, 'I would never have a white dog, they get dirtier....' Huh? Don't you clean/brush your dog then?

and a whole host more, particularly surrounding muzzles eg 'if he is so vicious he needs a muzzle you shouldn't bring him out in public' Huh? 'I've been told my dog should be muzzled but I don't like them' 'Muzzling is cruel' 'Your dog can't breath' etc etc

I could go on for hours


----------



## StrawberryBlonde (May 27, 2015)

People who have a problem with owners being _too good_ to their dogs :Stop Im always told I spoil my dogs, err no I just give them the best life I can.

- "Why do you fuss over them" 
- "Skye is so clingy, its because you've mollycoddled her"
- "Dont comfort Ruby at the vet, it'll only perpetuate her nervous behaviour" (the vet receptionist said this)
- "Dont treat them like their children; let them experiment, if they get hurt, they get hurt & lesson learnt" > Argh, you can pay my vets bills then yeah 
- "Homemade treats are OTT, just give them a bone"


----------



## Caribou (Jan 27, 2016)

Thought of another:

"You spend way too much money on your dog." 

I want to advise them how expensive stuff for dogs actually is, and then remind them that I'm a grown up and work hard for my money so I get to decide what to spend it on and my dog is my only "vice" (and often I advise them that I spend less on my dog monthly than they do on cigarettes and booze, which doesn't go down very well  )


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

It annoys me when people make comments about dogs moving on to attacking kids after it's killed a rabbit or bitten another dog or something "...It'll be a child next". A dog killed a duckling at a deer park round these parts, and it made the local BBC news (not that I thought it newsworthy at all, maybe if it had killed a deer it might've been) and some folk were saying that kids were going to be next in line.

I get "you've got your hands full" quite a bit when I really dont have my hands full at all, they are generally well behaved dogs who give me no problem. I can see how Flynn pulling on his bungee lead attached to my walking belt might look like I have my hands full but thats about the only training issue I have with him.

I also get annoyed when people asked me what my collies are crossed with - absolutely nothing, they are not your standard black and white specimens, simples.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Comments I get about Georgina. 

"Does it bite"?
"It's so ugly"
"Is it a Bull Mastiff"?
"All those wrinkles ... she really needs a good ironing"!

About the two of them

"Why don't they bark"?
"Do you mean to say they SLEEP IN THE HOUSE"!
"Are those chocolates you're giving them"? ("No they're pieces of gizzard")!
"If they don't do as they're told, just kick them up the butt"!
"Why do they have collars/harnesses/leads ... travel in the car"? 
"Why bother taking them to training"!


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Because of her breed we get
'You should muzzle that before it kills something'
'I wouldn't let that near children'
'Their jaws lock'

That's the people that talk to us, if we are out people tend to cross the road to avoid us 

About her 
'She must be a rescue because she is so skinny' - actually we have had her for three years and worked hard to get her this shape from the barrel she was at adoption.
'What's the point in adopting an older dog, she must have come with lots of behavioural issues'- actually no, joint issues yes but that's why we adopted her, I like old and broken!
'You must be really annoyed at the rescue for lying and selling you a dog with problems' see previous point about liking old and broken, we knew what we were taking on.

Or general doggy things that annoy me
Its just a dog
Its OK he is friendly/just wants to say hi


----------



## Wee T (Dec 6, 2015)

Kids and dogs / terriers don't mix. She should be out in a pen, not indoors (lest the poor children have to suffer the indignity of having the occasional dog hair on their clothing OR have their faces ripped off).

"Uck, she's ok. C'mon you, you're ok, yes you are, yes you are. Yes you arrrreee...." While clapping their thighs and fussing her while I tell them, no, don't let her jump up on you.

She'll have Small Dog Syndrome - show her who's boss.


And 'advice' on her dog obsession / arousal / excitement / reactivity / frustrated greeting /etc:

Get a second dog, that'll sort her out.

Send her to doggy daycare, that'll sort her out.

Let her off lead, that'll sort her out.

Encourage her to bark at dogs so you can correct it and she knows she's done wrong.

You need to show her you're pack leader - eat first - that'll sort her out.



Aaahhh, if only it were that easy.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

I sometimes get negative comments when I have my GSD in the van. Yes as you can see he really hates being out in the van


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> However back to what people say to me that annoys me....
> 
> " *Where's your sled? *"
> " *You've got your hands full there "
> ...


Every. Damn. Day! I also get:

They're too small to be Huskies
They're too skinny to be Huskies
They used to be wolves


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2016)

Lauren5159 said:


> "You can't train working dogs using only +R."


"Clicker training doesn't work with ___ breed."
"___ breed needs a heavy hand."
And all other related snowflake dog type comments.

But then it also annoys me when people don't take breed traits in to account, like when the owner is shocked and horrified that their ex racing greyhound killed a cat. That one is a real head scratcher to me...

Which leads in to my other pet peeve that if you love 'em enough they'll be sweet dogs who never hurt a fly. "All they need is a little love." Yeah, okay. Bates will snuggle you all day and then turn around and kill a rabbit. For that matter so will my cats...


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Oh, my favourite comment from when we first got her and she was still sleeping in our bedroom before we got tired of being woken up in the night by her trying to get in the bed with us - 'aren't you worried she will eat you in your sleep?' Actually I am more worried about the noxious gas she produces killing me in my sleep than her eating me, getting pushed out the bed once she has found her way under the duvet or me killing someone due to lack of sleep!


----------



## Brannybear (Apr 16, 2015)

My mums favourite comment: "He smells of dog!!" ...


...

A dog..that smells of dog?! Shock


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

ouesi said:


> "Clicker training doesn't work with ___ breed."
> *"___ breed needs a heavy hand."
> And all other related snowflake dog type comments.*
> 
> ...


OH. MY GOD. THIS ^

When we first got Bear one of my dad's business associates knew of the breed and said -

'As soon as he comes near you punch him in the nose. He needs to know who the boss is. One wrong move and a strong left hook and he will be fine' 

He's never been near Bear thank god! :Rage


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Oh and this is a corker from an ex friend of mine -

'Why do you want more than one dog? They tie you down and stink your place up. I wouldn't have more than one little thing, you don't have to walk them! Plus it's not gonna be very nice for me visiting you is it?'

Sorry. Wasn't aware my pet choices affected you so adversely. Don't visit. Problem solved. :Finger


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

ouesi said:


> "Clicker training doesn't work with ___ breed."
> "___ breed needs a heavy hand."


I have heard both of these about staffies. Chevs is obviously defective cos she loves clicker training and when I had bronchitis and no voice all our communication was done with hand signals - no shouting or heavy handedness needed.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Oh, I thought of more:

"gosh, they're so well behaved, aren't you lucky" Yup, had absolutely nothing to do with me, they came like this
"You should shave them, they're too hot with all that hair"
"if you raw feed them they will get the taste for blood and become vicious"

I once once had:
"You should tie Dex up in the garden until he knows it's his house, then he won't try and escape"
"You should take him to a farm, Huskies are a herding breed" Vet's receptionist (it was purely because of this I chose not to register at that vet)


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

A well trained dog is a robot
Your dog being on leash is the reason my dog is going nuts
Your dog must be a husky...you know cos only huskies have blue eyes.

And a combination of all that has been said before lol


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

ouesi said:


> "There are no bad dogs, only bad owners."


Oh this one is red rag to a bull to me. I cannot just let it pass no matter how hard I try. Same with "it's all in how they're raised".

In a way I love being told Labradors are stupid and untrainable although it annoys me too. I like to point out that they wouldn't commonly be used as guide dogs and other assistance dogs if that were the case. People always look a bit surprised and go "I hadn't thought of that".


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

My mother keeps saying "wouldn't you rather have got another Cavalier?"

No mother, when I see one my heart breaks for Max.

When informed of Oliver's breed - he's not a chinese crested, he's got hair! What's he crossed with?

Don't let him sleep in the bedroom with you, he'll rule the roost, he'll walk all over you, etc etc.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Sudden funny thought just popped into my head 

This is like almost like a 'how to make dog chat implode in 15 seconds or less' guide :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Oh and a doozy that I just LOVE

"oh, you got dogs instead of having children"

Hmm, I seem to have started ranting now


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

I wouldnt get bugged by any of that stuff.

The Alstatian word gets to me. Not only I think because it is wrong, more that the word itself is just a horrible word...like some people dislike moist.

I constantly get comments about my dogs being wet...and as I normally take river side or sea based walks Im normally thinking "Yes Yes they are, because see that, there is water there." I wonder how they think I have not noticed...but wouldnt bug me.

I also get asked what my dogs are, but not bugged by it...just happy to educate


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

I am not going to even get started on this one


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2016)

StormyThai said:


> A well trained dog is a robot


Usually closely related to "why bother having a dog if you won't let him be a dog" which makes me want to train my dog to cock his leg and wiz on people on cue so I can say I'm just letting him be a dog.


----------



## marasmum (Jun 12, 2013)

ouesi said:


> "Clicker training doesn't work with ___ breed."
> "___ *breed needs a heavy hand."*
> And all other related snowflake dog type comments.
> 
> This! Someone actually said this to me yesterday about Casper. Apparently I am too _soft _with my dogs.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't know what I'm doing wrong (or right as the case may be!) but I don't really get any annoying or weird comments about my dogs!

Maybe I just look really unapproacable so people stay away...


----------



## marasmum (Jun 12, 2013)

And (one more and then I will go to work..) And....'Oooooh your house doesn't smell of dog does it?'

Makes me want to punch them in the head


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Also 'his ears are soooooo big, he looks like a fruit bat!'


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I've thought of another. When someone loses their much loved dog 'will you get another one?' I want to say 'it's not a f***ing washing machine!!!!!'


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Usually closely related to "why bother having a dog if you won't let him be a dog" which makes me want to train my dog to cock his leg and wiz on people on cue so I can say I'm just letting him be a dog.


Well Thai already wee's on cue so I'm half way there


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I do not like alsatian but that is a vocabulary problem not a dog problem. Nothing really bothers me, heard it all before, agree with some, disagree with some but quite easy to just smile and carry on.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

You got a springer? Are you mad? Those things need walked!  Eh.. yeah they do.. and btw, so does your fat Lab!
You're sooooo lucky to have a dog that recalls so well  Actually we aren't lucky.. We trained her to recall rather than just let her off lead to practice ignoring us like you're doing with your dog 
You should have her running up and down this park to tire her out rather than just letting her sniff around in those bushes


----------



## S.crane (Oct 19, 2015)

Loki gets overly excited by dogs when on walk so I am carful to manage greetings with other dogs ..

- The amount of people that tell me to get another dog (cause that'll solve it.)
-Or let him off lead to run around and meet other dogs cause that way he will get told off by another dog and learn (or get bitten badly and be terrified for life or terrify another dog)
- give him a good whack when he gets excited that'll stop it (erm no,not happening)
- you need to dominate him that way he will know your boss and listen ( :Facepalmseriously ).


----------



## Rach&Miko (Oct 28, 2015)

Rott lover said:


> I am not going to even get started on this one


You will in time lol



marasmum said:


> And (one more and then I will go to work..) And....'Oooooh your house doesn't smell of dog does it?'
> 
> Makes me want to punch them in the head


Lol i love this one - living in a caravan has its advantages - makes airing out the dog smell very easy! :Hilarious


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Rach&Miko said:


> You will in time lol
> 
> Lol i love this one - living in a caravan has its advantages - makes airing out the dog smell very easy! :Hilarious


yep you are right.
for dobys-they all go insane because their brains grow too big-the bigger the knob on the back of their skull the smarter they are

rotts-they will kill our kids ,cat,other dogs,us and any other living thing in the house.does he bite?all rotts are killers.Rotts are devil dogs.all rotts are mean.and those are just a few from the people who actually stay on our side of the road.I love rotts but my lord i am so sick of people who are not educated and spew useless stupid comments.


----------



## Wee T (Dec 6, 2015)

S.crane said:


> Loki gets overly excited by dogs when on walk so I am carful to manage greetings with other dogs ..
> 
> - The amount of people that tell me to get another dog (cause that'll solve it.)
> -Or let him off lead to run around and meet other dogs cause that way he will get told off by another dog and learn (or get bitten badly and be terrified for life or terrify another dog)
> ...


Yep. That's EXACTLY what we get too. So much so I actually - albeit briefly - did wonder if the right second dog would be such a bad idea (9 outta 10 cats n all that) but then I caught myself on.  

Have you not been told to send him to doggy daycare to get all that excitement out of him?


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Whenever I mention I have dogs, I get the inevitable, "Oh, what kind?" Inside my mind I think 'here we go'... "Lurcher and a mongrel"
"Oh, they're the best kind. The healthiest".
Yeah. OK.

Others, "lurchers are great - take them out for a 30sec sprint and they sleep the rest of the day". Quick! Someone send that memo to Milly! 

"Aww, they're old! Their muzzles are grey". 

"If you don't want your dogs to interact with others, you shouldn't bring them to the "doggy highway" of Hebburn and Jarrow". Um, right. Of course. Because if I don't want my dogs to interact with YOUR dog/s, then I obviously don't want them to interact with ANY dog, and if I was to take the to the "doggy highway" - of anywhere - I'd take them to the park".  

"You going breed your lurcher?" Nope. It's against the rescue contract, and highly unethical.


----------



## Rach&Miko (Oct 28, 2015)

Rott lover said:


> yep you are right.
> for dobys-they all go insane because their brains grow too big-the bigger the knob on the back of their skull the smarter they are
> 
> rotts-they will kill our kids ,cat,other dogs,us and any other living thing in the house.does he bite?all rotts are killers.Rotts are devil dogs.all rotts are mean.and those are just a few from the people who actually stay on our side of the road.I love rotts but my lord i am so sick of people who are not educated and spew useless stupid comments.


See I knew you wouldn't be able to contain it lol! Xxx


----------



## S.crane (Oct 19, 2015)

Wee T said:


> Yep. That's EXACTLY what we get too. So much so I actually - albeit briefly - did wonder if the right second dog would be such a bad idea (9 outta 10 cats n all that) but then I caught myself on.
> 
> Have you not been told to send him to doggy daycare to get all that excitement out of him?


 yup apparently that way he can learn from other dogs and get all the excitement out . I just say I'm trying to train the reaction I want and teach him to be calm around other dogs not completely the opposite which is what would happen with him at daycare. He would end up stressed and wound up .


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Rach&Miko said:


> See I knew you wouldn't be able to contain it lol! Xxx


you know me too well...Just had to lurk a bit first lol


----------



## Wee T (Dec 6, 2015)

S.crane said:


> yup apparently that way he can learn from other dogs and get all the excitement out . I just say I'm trying to train the reaction I want and teach him to be calm around other dogs not completely the opposite which is what would happen with him at daycare. He would end up stressed and wound up .


I'm with you on that one. Unfortunately I paid a "behaviourist" £75 to tell me daycare would 'get it out of her'. She also came out with the sterling advice to let her get in a state before jerking the lead so 'she knows'.

I really need to learn to not hand over money until I find out the behaviourist is not mental.


----------



## Wee T (Dec 6, 2015)

Oh don't get a terrier - can't be trained.


----------



## S.crane (Oct 19, 2015)

Wee T said:


> I'm with you on that one. Unfortunately I paid a "behaviourist" £75 to tell me daycare would 'get it out of her'. She also came out with the sterling advice to let her get in a state before jerking the lead so 'she knows'.
> 
> I really need to learn to not hand over money until I find out the behaviourist is not mental.


It realy is a shame there are some awful trainers/behaviourists out there and unfortunately you end up paying a lot of money for someone to teach rubbish. Hopefully you can find someone your happy with soon.
I think I made the problem worse by taking him to group classes I wish I hadn't and now it's down to me to work on it with him but we are currently looking at one to one training once I've found a good behaviourist.

Some more I thought of

-like others I hate when people tell me I spend to much on my animals and shouldn't bother with expensive food and toys and training as there just animals.That is a bit of a pet peave it's none of their business.

- when people say ask why I spend so much time with my animals( probably because I enjoy their company more )

-Are you going to breed him ( no)

Can I use him for stud (no)

-if your not going to breed him Why haven't you neutered him yet.

I'm sure there are more.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Wee T said:


> I'm with you on that one. Unfortunately I paid a "behaviourist" £75 to tell me daycare would 'get it out of her'. She also came out with the sterling advice to let her get in a state before jerking the lead so 'she knows'.
> 
> I really need to learn to not hand over money until I find out the behaviourist is not mental.


That sucks 

It really upsets me that there are people out there scamming good, genuine people out of their well-earned money.

Did you ever manage to find a decent one?


----------



## Rach&Miko (Oct 28, 2015)

Yesterdays one

"Oh he's being so wellbehaved well done"... The only reason he's not jumping on you is cos the vet shoved a thermometer up his arse, told us he has kc and charged us £90 odd quid for the pleasure lol :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Thank you @Lauren5159 for kicking this one off!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

JoanneF said:


> Thank you @Lauren5159 for kicking this one off!


Sometimes it's good to vent


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh oh Rottweiler one that gets on my goat... ( haven't really got a goat but I'd love one so for the purpose of this thread I have an imaginary one, not a sheep a goat) 

My Rottweiler is MASSIVE about 20 stone, head like a mini van ( post pictures of fat over sized rottweiler with a face full of wrinkles and saggy skin looking more like a Neo) proper massive German Rottweiler he is.........


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

He is ... ?


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

I have many lol

why do you have a dog people cant pet? - actually she loves attention from people she just happens to be head shy and doesn't like strangers.

All small dogs are yappy ankle biters - ugh

you should breed them together and see what you get - 1 they are both girls 2 one is spayed and 3 NO

when are you gonna get a real dog - referring to small dogs not being 'real' dogs. MEH

Also bugs me when people on the street start giving me dog advice when its not asked for or even part of the conversation. Everyone i meet seems to be a 'dog expert'


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

A girl I work with has decided to get a dog, But she only wants a chihuahua as it will be better around her 1 year old son and it doesn't need walking.

Apparently because they're so little they only need to run around the garden and never need to go for a walk  and a chihuahua couldn't hurt her son if it bit him :Banghead. I spent little while trying to explain that's not how it works but it went through one ear and out the other so I gave up.

It also really annoys me that because Apollo isn't stranger friendly everyone assumes he just wants to bite people and that his first reaction to someone would be to bite :Banghead even though I've explained a hundred times that he doesn't want to hurt people he would just rather they ignore him and his first reaction is to move away. Not that he ever gets put in that situation now we've moved to a nice quiet village.

My LOs friends mum was telling me I should get rid of him because my LO can't have friends over . she can, I just prefer they don't come over, Apollo has no problem with young children and is happy to stay either in my room or his crate when visitors are here. Apparently her dog that constantly escapes and roams the village is an angel and great with other dogs, yet everytime it sees Apollo it goes straight for him and in his face and I end up holding a dog on each side walking it home (Apollo ignores him )


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Meezey said:


> Oh oh Rottweiler one that gets on my goat... ( haven't really got a goat but I'd love one so for the purpose of this thread I have an imaginary one, not a sheep a goat)
> 
> My Rottweiler is MASSIVE about 20 stone, head like a mini van ( post pictures of fat over sized rottweiler with a face full of wrinkles and saggy skin looking more like a Neo) proper massive German Rottweiler he is.........


OH ond dont for get the all wonderful question of "is that an american rott or a german"makes me want to slam the persons head in a car door repeatedly


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Does he bite? Is he a husky?

If anyone says is he a Malamute I want to hug them lol!


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

I am all for people asking if a dog is friendly or even asking if a dog can be petted but asking if they bite is such a stupid question.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

On my Rommies: 'Your rescue dogs from abroad killed rescue dogs in the UK'

On Bob/the GSDs: 'Watch out, they will turn one day'

On rescue dogs in general: 'They're all damaged goods'


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2016)

Meezey said:


> mini van ( post pictures of fat over sized rottweiler with a face full of wrinkles and saggy skin looking more like a Neo) proper massive German Rottweiler he is.........


LOL yes....
Great Danes invite the "my uncle's cousin's sister's husband had a lab/GSD/Rottie that was bigger than your Dane" Mkay... And? I didn't get this dog to enter in to a size competition, and if that lab/GSD/Rottie was bigger than this bitch, then it wasn't to standard anyway.


----------



## Wee T (Dec 6, 2015)

Lauren5159 said:


> That sucks
> 
> It really upsets me that there are people out there scamming good, genuine people out of their well-earned money.
> 
> Did you ever manage to find a decent one?


We did thanks! Eventually and several hundred pounds lighter. unch  

Serious shortage of good behaviourists around here - we're stuck in the dominance dark ages I'm afraid.

This guy was my last hope (which I'd pretty much given up!) but we're finally on the right track - quite exciting actually - even though its a very sloowww process.

A good behaviourist is worth their weight in gold - damn shame the field isn't properly regulated but hey that's another rant.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Rott lover said:


> I am all for people asking if a dog is friendly or even asking if a dog can be petted but asking if they bite is such a stupid question.


It happens quite a lot around here. Most people cross the road when they see him lol! He would lick them to death first, unless they were dodgey looking which is the majority.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

"My dog has a Pedigree as long as your arm".

Really? How can your dog have more Parents and Grandparents than other dogs?


----------



## Anneboxermad (Dec 27, 2015)

Oh a boxer they never stop far to much energy. To which I say well compard to my last Gsd no not really. No different to any other puppy


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Bear - 'he's gorgeous! You should breed him with x, y and z'

Yes that's what we all need. More part primitive flock guardians for your unethical hands to get on! Great. Sign me up. Throw in a sheep as a measuring device and I'm sold.


----------



## DogsandCatsShopCoUK (Apr 26, 2016)

jessicapeige said:


> 'But he's only got short fur, how can he be a border collie? There must be something else in there...'
> 
> Grrrrr.


My dad used to get this about his bearskin border collie all the time, very annoying for him but I don't think the dog took his eye off the tennis ball for long enough to care. lol


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> On my Rommies: 'Your rescue dogs from abroad killed rescue dogs in the UK'
> 
> On Bob/the GSDs:* 'Watch out, they will turn one day'*
> 
> On rescue dogs in general: 'They're all damaged goods'


LOL I had that from my own dad before I got Juno, got a long ranty text about how dangerous they are and it's inevitable they turn! I burst out laughing. Turn!? what are they, werewolves? luckily he's been re-educated.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Sweety said:


> "My dog has a Pedigree as long as your arm".
> 
> Really? How can your dog have more Parents and Grandparents than other dogs?


Oh oh oh my dog has loads champions in his/her pedigree so is great example of the breed and I should let them have/sire pups

Oh he knows is done wrong he looks guilty

He doesn't do what I want because he is stubborn


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

labradrk said:


> LOL I had that from my own dad before I got Juno, got a long ranty text about how dangerous they are and it's inevitable they turn! I burst out laughing. Turn!? what are they, werewolves? luckily he's been re-educated.


Yep, my dad (not really a dog person) said the same about Trix & Gem! Oddly, they never did....


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

"My dogs has a champion 8 generations back" 

Alright. Don't get too much of an ego :Meh


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

"My x, y or z doesn't shed because it's a magical unicorn powered, rainbow farting doodle of some form"

"Showdogs live a life of hell"

"I've never been to a dog show but I hate everything they stand for"

"Working dogs aren't pets"

"You can't use positive training to train working dogs"

"Anyone who says you can't make money breeding dogs is a liar"

I feel all riled up now :Smug


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

oooh I bet he gets cold with no fur - actually theyre more prone to overheating
its cruel that they let them breed those hairless ones
hes to pretty to be a Crestie, theyre the ones that win the ugly dog competitions
you need to breed a hairless with a furred dog [ of any type] otherwise the pups all die - this one cracked me up, it came from a woman walking a white/merle collie
urgh! you cant call that a dog

oh and the one that gets me everytime, cos 100% of people will say it

bet he feels weird


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

If you think you can train xyz dog without a neck device that inflicts pain you obviously have never trained a serious high drive dog!!!


----------



## DogsandCatsShopCoUK (Apr 26, 2016)

Pappychi said:


> "My x, y or z doesn't shed because it's a magical unicorn powered, rainbow farting doodle of some form"
> 
> "Showdogs live a life of hell"
> 
> ...


LOL... Easy, Easy now.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Meezey said:


> If you think you can train xyz dog without a neck device that inflicts pain you obviously have never trained a serious high drive dog!!!


Ooh! Ooh!

"A prong collar doesn't hurt if you use it correctly."


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

kare said:


> I wouldnt get bugged by any of that stuff.
> 
> *The Alstatian word gets to me. Not only I think because it is wrong, more that the word itself is just a horrible word...like some people dislike moist.*
> 
> ...


Glad I'm not the only one. I also hate the word Raw. It makes me shudder and I wish there was another description for RAW feeding.

Talking of raw feeding

"Your dog will turn aggressive once its tasted blood"

"You'll all get salmonella and be ill"

"Why don't you feed them proper food" - that one from my Mum


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Glad I'm not the only one. I also hate the word Raw. It makes me shudder and I wish there was another description for RAW feeding.
> 
> Talking of raw feeding
> 
> ...


Oh I forgot about the 'raw makes them turn into slavering hell-beasts from the depths of the pits of Satan's kingdom' brigade enguin


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Pappychi said:


> Bear - 'he's gorgeous! You should breed him with x, y and z'
> 
> Yes that's what we all need. More part primitive flock guardians for your unethical hands to get on! Great. Sign me. Throw in a sheep as a measuring device and I'm sold.


I had someone suggest breeding my Cash to a CO the other week! Scary thought indeed


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> I had someone suggest breeding my Cash to a CO the other week! Scary thought indeed


I'm terrified for the breed in the UK 

There's a 'breeder' in Leicester so my neck of the woods who is crossing them with everything. So far he's had litters of CO x Malinois, CO x Akita, CO x Bullmastiff and CO x Shiba Inu....

I could honestly wring his neck he sells them for between £200 - 350 and says these crosses are 'perfect' family pets :Rage:Rage:Rage


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Pappychi said:


> I'm terrified for the breed in the UK
> 
> There's a 'breeder' in Leicester so my neck of the woods who is crossing them with everything. So far he's had litters of CO x Malinois, CO x Akita, CO x Bullmastiff and CO x Shiba Inu....
> 
> I could honestly wring his neck he sells them for between £200 - 350 and says these crosses are 'perfect' family pets :Rage:Rage:Rage


OMG! That's truly worrying


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

Sorry for being a bit dim - is CO a Caucasian Ovcharka?


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

"My x, y or z doesn't shed because it's a magical unicornpowered, rainbow farting doodle of some form"


Have you considered crossing him with a Droat?


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

KatieandOliver said:


> Sorry for being a bit dim - is CO a Caucasian Ovcharka?


Yep. My Bear is one 



Dogloverlou said:


> OMG! That's truly worrying


Me and that breeder had a blistering row down the phone, I nearly bust a blood vessel. It's too easy for people to get their hands on these dogs with little to no understanding of life with a livestock guardian.:Rage

They're not a super duper special snowflake breed but they do need someone who understands them. Just like any breed really


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

JoanneF said:


> "My x, y or z doesn't shed because it's a magical unicornpowered, rainbow farting doodle of some form"
> 
> Have you considered crossing him with a Droat?


I may try after I've crossed him with a sheep sized dog :Couchpotato


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh and shock collars are not inhumane and they dont hurt if used right.Ha my flocking dairy air they dont.I would like to find the guy that sold a young and stupid gulable person one and wrap it around his neck since it knocked me right out of my chair.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Rott lover said:


> Oh and shock collars are not inhumane and they dont hurt if used right.Ha my flocking dairy air they dont.I would like to find the guy that sold a young and stupid gulable person one and wrap it around his neck since it knocked me right out of my chair.


and i put it around my arm


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

QUOTE, Rott lover:

..."*the bigger the knob on the back of their skull, the smarter they are."*

...

/QUOTE
.
.
Oh, goody! - one i haven't heard before. 
.
_IF_ that were true, it would certainly be an odd anatomical tidbit, as the occipital protuberance is where many muscles attach at the back of the skull, especially the trapezius.
I can't imagine why a bigger-than-average rough-textured bump of solid bone would indicate a smarter brain inside the skull case... 
.
OTOH, both English & Irish Setters are well-known for prominent occ-protuberi, & i've met enuf ditzy individuals of both breeds to be pretty sure there's no correlation between "whopping O-Protuberance & brilliant dog", LOL.
.
.
.
I've also met brilliant dogs of both breeds, so please, Setter-aficianados, do not send letter-bombs nor bags of k9-excrement by C.O.D., thanks. :-O
.
.
.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Pappychi said:


> Yep. My Bear is one
> 
> Me and that breeder had a blistering row down the phone, I nearly bust a blood vessel. It's too easy for people to get their hands on these dogs with little to no understanding of life with a livestock guardian.:Rage
> 
> *They're not a super duper special snowflake breed but they do need someone who understands them. Just like any breed really*


And that's where the issues arise- I totally agree with the 'special snowflake' thing, but anyone with any sense would research any breed before getting one- not that I credit a significant chunk of the human race with having sense!

I would say people choosing on appearance alone deserve whatever comeuppance they might get, but unfortunately it's almost always the dogs that pay the price for their ignorance.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Another one I hate i

"Shar-Pei are aggressive 'cos they were bred to be fighting dogs"

and

"You need to dominate your Shar-Pei and show her who's the boss, otherwise she'll rule your life"! (This from another Pei owner ... poor dog)!

and

Mini Schnauzers NEVER stop barking"?????????


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Small dogs are the worst yappy little dogs , not good with kids , westies are very yappy and bark at everyone and everything  Bobby hardly ever barks he will if doorbell goes or chasing magpies out of HIS garden


----------



## trio25 (Jul 1, 2014)

'It's only a dog'


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

labradrk said:


> LOL I had that from my own dad before I got Juno, got a long ranty text about how dangerous they are and it's inevitable they turn! I burst out laughing. Turn!? what are they, werewolves? luckily he's been re-educated.


This happened to a friend of mine who got a Staffie. Her mum went mad, said it was never coming in the house as it would kill them all in their sleep etc. etc. Now her mum is the biggest fan of the breed and if anyone dares say a bad word about them, Heaven help them


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

One i heard the other day about Staffies "They are lovely dogs but i wouldn't have one, its the lock jaw oooh" I had to just sigh and walk away.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Pappychi said:


> I'm terrified for the breed in the UK
> 
> There's a 'breeder' in Leicester so my neck of the woods who is crossing them with everything. So far he's had litters of CO x Malinois, CO x Akita, CO x Bullmastiff and CO x Shiba Inu....
> 
> I could honestly wring his neck he sells them for between £200 - 350 and says these crosses are 'perfect' family pets :Rage:Rage:Rage


That's quite terrifying. I was going to reply to your earlier post about them becoming the in breed to have for those about town. That scared me even more, as there's a good chance that they haven't done much research and then they have a dog on their hands that they can't control and will insist on dragging all over the place with them and putting it in situations that will get it in trouble. I certainly hope this doesn't happen, but it's a shortcut to getting the dog a bad name and putting on the register


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

MiffyMoo said:


> This happened to a friend of mine who got a Staffie. Her mum went mad, said it was never coming in the house as it would kill them all in their sleep etc. etc. Now her mum is the biggest fan of the breed and if anyone dares say a bad word about them, Heaven help them


Does she want this one - She has just tried to climb on the back of the sofa to get the sunny spot, fallen on my head and farted in my ear in the process :Yuck


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

MiffyMoo said:


> This happened to a friend of mine who got a Staffie. Her mum went mad, said it was never coming in the house as it would kill them all in their sleep etc. etc. Now her mum is the biggest fan of the breed and if anyone dares say a bad word about them, Heaven help them


Kill them in their sleep LOL! people are funny. But in 99% of cases it is pure ignorance, case point your friends mum.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

MiffyMoo said:


> That's quite terrifying. I was going to reply to your earlier post about them becoming the in breed to have for those about town. That scared me even more, as there's a good chance that they haven't done much research and then they have a dog on their hands that they can't control and will insist on dragging all over the place with them and putting it in situations that will get it in trouble. I certainly hope this doesn't happen, but it's a shortcut to getting the dog a bad name and putting on the register


I'm on edge for the breed in the UK especially if the attitude we saw on the Postman thread is anything to go by.

Although I have something in the works which may be of help :Smug It will all be revealed shortly...


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Maria_1986 said:


> Does she want this one - She has just tried to climb on the back of the sofa to get the sunny spot, fallen on my head and farted in my ear in the process :Yuck


Look on the bright side, at least it wasn't in your mouth....


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

MiffyMoo said:


> Look on the bright side, at least it wasn't in your mouth....


 This time....


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Maria_1986 said:


> This time....


Don't worry, I feel your pain - Lola farts in my face when I try to shift her over when she's on the bed :Grumpy


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

"Haha, it's always the little ones" 
This usually when said owner has allowed (or rather not had a choice as their off lead hooligan has no recall) their dog to run towards us and jump on Muttly, who being on lead with no escape route, wft you think he's gonna do huh???

Agree on "only a dog" 

"He owns you" said to me a lot by my OH :Banghead

"It's ok, he's friendly" (shouted from about half a mile away). I don't give a F***, I don't want your dog near us!

"He's brave, mine could eat yours for breakfast"


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Muttly said:


> "He's brave, mine could eat yours for breakfast"


The funny thing about that is, all the big dogs I know tend to keep a rather respectful distance from small dogs


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

"Come away - they will eat you for breakfast" said as I'm about to get my 3 out of the back of the car by some twit who thinks its amusing his dog is trying to get into my car.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2016)

Muttly said:


> "He's brave, mine could eat yours for breakfast"


Or the flip side, owners who seem proud of their little dogs going after my big dogs thinking they're brave.

When Breez was an idiot teenager, a herd of chihuahuas got loose from their house and started running up to us barking and bouncing on their front feet - not a pleasant greeting. Breez starts bouncing like a pogo stick suspiciously looking like she does when she gets excited about a squirrel. I'm more than a little worried about keeping 6 chihuahuas away from her so I'm growling "get" at the dogs and getting the pogo stick great dane behind me as well as I can. The owner, barefoot, running after the dogs, shouts out "it's okay, they don't bite!" I'm thinking, do you really think it's your dogs biting I'm worried about?


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Yup, hate that too. There's a few round here that find it not only hilarious, but acceptable that their little dogs bark at big uns


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Muttly said:


> Yup, hate that too. There's a few round here that find it not only hilarious, but acceptable that their little dogs bark at big uns


We get it a lot. Dex tends to hide behind me and Lola boops them on the head.


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> "Come away - they will eat you for breakfast" said as I'm about to get my 3 out of the back of the car by some twit who thinks its amusing his dog is trying to get into my car.


I replied to this type of thing with my GSD in a quiet voice, "No I would not allow her to eat such small bones" whilst looking like I was eyeing up their dog like I have seriously considered the pros and cons


----------



## marasmum (Jun 12, 2013)

On being asked not to touch Casper..

'All dogs like me' No they don't
'I'm good with dogs' No you're not


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

marasmum said:


> On being asked not to touch Casper..
> 
> 'All dogs like me' No they don't
> 'I'm good with dogs' No you're not


Oh God yes, you just reminded me of that one. The amount of times I ask people not to bop Lola on the head as she doesn't like it and get told that it's fine, all dogs love me. I really want to say "no, if you're charging up and patting them on the head without any introduction whatsoever, I doubt very much if they do love you"


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

ouesi said:


> Or the flip side, owners who seem proud of their little dogs going after my big dogs thinking they're brave.
> 
> When Breez was an idiot teenager, a herd of chihuahuas got loose from their house and started running up to us barking and bouncing on their front feet - not a pleasant greeting. Breez starts bouncing like a pogo stick suspiciously looking like she does when she gets excited about a squirrel. I'm more than a little worried about keeping 6 chihuahuas away from her so I'm growling "get" at the dogs and getting the pogo stick great dane behind me as well as I can. The owner, barefoot, running after the dogs, shouts out "it's okay, they don't bite!" I'm thinking, do you really think it's your dogs biting I'm worried about?


Sometimes though it works the other way round!

If there's one thing my itsy bitsy 9 kg Schnauzer hates it's dogs who try to shove their faces up his nostrils. I was once sitting having a coffee with both dogs sitting quietly next to me when a man came up to us with a Tibetan Mastiff who promptly stuck it's nose into Gwylim's face. My boy gave a warning growl and stepped back, but when the TM (or the owner) didn't take the hint and came back a second time, Gwylim didn't growl just bit him on the nose!


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Magyarmum said:


> Sometimes though it works the other way round!
> 
> If there's one thing my itsy bitsy 9 kg Schnauzer hates it's dogs who try to shove their faces up his nostrils. I was once sitting having a coffee with both dogs sitting quietly next to me when a man came up to us with a Tibetan Mastiff who promptly stuck it's nose into Gwylim's face. My boy gave a warning growl and stepped back, but when the TM (or the owner) didn't take the hint and came back a second time, Gwylim didn't growl just bit him on the nose!


Fair play to Gwylim though, he gave ample warning. It's scary how many owners think that the dog on the receiving end of the rude barging is viscous, when he's just saying "back off, buddy!", but fail to take their dog away from said "viscous" dog.

I have been told off by a couple of people for not dealing with Dex growling, because I'm apparently encouraging him to be viscous :Banghead


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

MiffyMoo said:


> We get it a lot. Dex tends to hide behind me and Lola boops them on the head.


:Hilarious With her paw? My parents Golden boops Muttly too when he barks at her in play and if he bites her back legs, she sits on him :Smug


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

MiffyMoo said:


> Fair play to Gwylim though, he gave ample warning. It's scary how many owners think that the dog on the receiving end of the rude barging is viscous, when he's just saying "back off, buddy!", but fail to take their dog away from said "viscous" dog.
> 
> I have been told off by a couple of people for not dealing with Dex growling, because I'm apparently encouraging him to be viscous :Banghead


I'd only had him for a couple of weeks before this incident happened and Georgina and I were just getting to know him. Georgina would have reacted totally differently by turning away and studiously sniff the ground. Two years on both she and I know when Gwylim gives a single growl it's because he's feeling uncomfortable. Usually what happens is for Georgina to step in front of her "ickle brother" to block the other dog.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh the last run in I had involving a little dog trying to go for Apollo was hilarious. It came running up barking it's head off and trying to go for his legs, Apollo just turned round, looked at it and started walking closer to it a which point I said loud enough for the owner to hear 'no biting Apollo you don't want to eat it!' cue previously ignorant owner that was ignoring her yapping dog, calling it back rather frantically and me giggling to myself while walking away with my 'vicious' chihuahua eating dog :Hilarious.

Apollo's love small dogs by the way he seems to find them funny and loves to play with friendly ones, means ones he will ignore.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Apollo2012 said:


> Oh the last run in I had involving a little dog trying to go for Apollo was hilarious. It came running up barking it's head off and trying to go for his legs, Apollo just turned round, looked at it and started walking closer to it a which point I said loud enough for the owner to hear 'no biting Apollo you don't want to eat it!' cue previously ignorant owner that was ignoring her yapping dog, calling it back rather frantically and me giggling to myself while walking away with my 'vicious' chihuahua eating dog :Hilarious.
> 
> Apollo's love small dogs by the way he seems to find them funny and loves to play with friendly ones, means ones he will ignore.


In cases like this, those sort of comments are well deserved!!

They are just not welcome when I am keeping my lil un under control and they don't care that their big dog is annoying mine because they don't think theirs can get hurt


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

"Good grief, don't you feed your dog?!"

"Your husky is painfully thin, you should either change his diet or get him wormed".

"Oh what a lovely lurcher, which rescue did he come from?" (Because obviously no one actually WANTS lurchers.... They only exist in recycled form)

"Raw feeding will make him crave fresh blood!"

"Lurchers are lazy. They have no stamina." (Well, mine is broken then!)

"Lurchers are MENTAL! Why would you want one?! All they do is run!!"
(And sleep)

"You are clearly a great pack leader!"
(Oh don't you even get me started......!)

"Why is he wearing a harness? It looks uncomfortable!"

"Why isn't he off lead? You're so mean!" 
(Said right next to a river in full flow, signs everywhere requesting that dogs stay off lead and a ton of kids and other dogs everywhere)


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

Katalyst said:


> Oh what a lovely lurcher, which rescue did he come from?" (Because obviously no one actually WANTS lurchers.... They only exist in recycled form)


Wot?! You can buy shop fresh lurchers? 
I thought they were like pigeons came in adult form only.


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

I hate it when a dog owner says "My dog doesn't like Alsatians, she got attacked by one when she was a puppy"

Whilst I am sure that is true in a small minority of cases I hear it far to often for it to be true in every case and I am sure some just say it to excuse the behaviour of their barking dog as they pass my silent rather perplexed looking GSD. I really have got to a stage now where I say " yeah I have heard that one before"


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Muttly said:


> :Hilarious With her paw? My parents Golden boops Muttly too when he barks at her in play and if he bites her back legs, she sits on him :Smug


Yup. When she wants to play she'll boop their nose, or in Dex's case, his chest as he's too tall for her. But with rude, little dogs, she does a rather forceful boop that kind of smushes them to the ground


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Magyarmum said:


> I'd only had him for a couple of weeks before this incident happened and Georgina and I were just getting to know him. Georgina would have reacted totally differently by turning away and studiously sniff the ground. Two years on both she and I know when Gwylim gives a single growl it's because he's feeling uncomfortable. Usually what happens is for Georgina to step in front of her "ickle brother" to block the other dog.


Aww bless her. It's always nice to have a big sister / brother around


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

cbcdesign said:


> I hate it when a dog owner says "My dog doesn't like Alsatians, she got attacked by one when she was a puppy"
> 
> Whilst I am sure that is true in a small minority of cases I hear it far to often for it to be true in every case and I am sure some just say it to excuse the behaviour of their barking dog as they pass my silent rather perplexed looking GSD. I really have got to a stage now where I say " yeah I have heard that one before"


I used to say "... but not this one, so why are you making it our problem"

I know many think that barking dogs cause no harm, but I feel that no matter the size of my dog another dog barking is like me getting sworn at aggressively by a 10 year old....yes I will probably win against any attack that may follow, but it is still a stressful and unsettling and dare I say unnecessary experience.


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

Muttly said:


> In cases like this, those sort of comments are well deserved!!
> 
> They are just not welcome when I am keeping my lil un under control and they don't care that their big dog is annoying mine because they don't think theirs can get hurt


I think posts like this are good if it helps people realise that no matter the size/breed/colour of dog someone else will find something to make comment on, and most will not mean it in any way other than humor, or to break the ice.

I started a reply here yesterday stating I am "guilty" of referring to certain small dogs as "guinea pigs", but then decided I'm not "guilty" of anything, I feel no guilt!
I do not say it where they can hear me or in any mean way
Mostly, if not always, it is referring to my friend "throw it the other way there is a guinea pig in the way" so her GSD, who when chasing his Frisbee cannot see anything but his goal doesn't in any way hurt said dog.

I kept guinea pigs, they are awesome! Mice, and Rats are also epic creatures, but I have referred to terriers as rat dogs because that's what they DID, not what they ARE. Just as mine are Gun dogs
Take the intended insults and Make them yours people!!

and should I get one one day I will refer to my cockerpoo as a MOP and call it such in public.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

kare said:


> I think posts like this are good if it helps people realise that no matter the size/breed/colour of dog someone else will find something to make comment on, and most will not mean it in any way other than humor, or to break the ice.
> 
> .


So very very true


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

QUOTE, MagyarMum
...
_Mini-Schnauzers *never *stop barking"_... ?????????

QUOTE
.
.
That's an exaggeration! >:-(
.
.
They stop barking to breathe, anyone who looks can see that. Hmmmph!
.
.
.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

MiffyMoo said:


> Fair play to Gwylim though, he gave ample warning. It's scary how many owners think that the dog on the receiving end of the rude barging is viscous, when he's just saying "back off, buddy!", but fail to take their dog away from said "viscous" dog.
> 
> I have been told off by a couple of people for not dealing with Dex growling, because I'm apparently encouraging him to be viscous :Banghead


I just realised I keep saying viscous. That all whole other thread altogether. Clearly I meant vicious!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

leashedForLife said:


> QUOTE, MagyarMum
> ...
> _Mini-Schnauzers *never *stop barking"_... ?????????[
> 
> ...


And occasionally sleep ..... when they're not too busy getting into mischief!


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

I have more  I don't what's been started but now I just can't seem to stop! :Sorry

'She can be bred she has health checks!11111!' 

'I want to breed him so he can be a daddy' 

'He's killing sheep but that's the GSD in him' - heard that one. Didn't know to respond :Bored maybe keep your fecking dog on a leash?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

marasmum said:


> On being asked not to touch Casper..
> 
> 'All dogs like me' No they don't
> 'I'm good with dogs' No you're not


We get these types here, too


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

I had a young woman come to our fence with oliver going bat poop crazy at her thinking she was going to pet him with no issues saying all dogs like her.She wouldnt back down until i told her she would taste really good to him.Then she finally backed down.I am sorry but if i see a dog with all its teeth showing and spit flying with all its fur standing up i am not going to just try to pet it.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
.
Somewhere around #3 or 4 in my _'Top 10 most-aggravating dog memes' _is the one that claims,
*'Dogs just want to please.'*
.
.
Please whom?... This meme implies, in fact often blatantly states, that dogs - ALL dogs - want to please US - humans!... in general, as in any old human who happens along, or in specific - as in, _"Our dog Toby will do *any*thing to please my wife! - He just adores her."_
.
Well, guess what? It's not true. They never finish the sentence, IMO - since it should be,
_*'Dogs just want to please themselves'. *_This doesn't make them "bad" or spoiled or immoral or useless to humans, it makes them *NORMAL, *because that's true of any species & any individual.
.
The trick to happy coexistence with dogs is to teach them that everything desirable can be had by doing the things that we'd like them to do - simple stuff, like void outside, & more complicated stuff, like roughhouse with the 10-YO boy but be very careful of the 6-MO baby & the 90-YO grandparent.
.
It's not rocket surgery. To please themselves, dogs need only to play by our rules, which we make as clear, fair, & consistent as possible, & their co-operation opens the treasure chest of all dog-joys, everything from romps with other dogs & sniff-extravaganzas or fetch sessions to quiet cuddle-time with a favorite human.
.
.
.


----------



## rubby (Apr 21, 2016)

Dominance is the major factor people complaint about the most. Keeping your dog calm is the thing they demand


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

QUOTE, rubby:

Dominance is [what] people complaint about the most. Keeping [their] dog calm is the thing they demand.

/QUOTE
.
.
Well, if what they most want is a reliably ALWAYS-calm pet, they shouldn't get a dog - but a pet rock, IMO & IME. Pet rocks are unsurpassed at all the behaviors APOs value most, such as DON'T sniff, DON'T bark, DON'T jump, DON'T chew, & so on - all those "dead dog" behaviors that cannot be trained, as they are the ABSENCE of a behavior.
Teachable behaviors are the things one DOES; U can't teach 'don't do this'.
Plus, pet-rocks can be relied upon to 'stay' in sit or down position for hours on end - unless there's an earthquake, or someone tilts the table-top.
.
Suppressing behaviors is the essence of the Dawg-Wrassler's methods, & it's not a successful pattern. Teaching the dog to do a desired, alternative behavior prevents the vacuum created by a former unwanted behavior very nicely. If all U do is punish the former unwanted behavior into extinction, ANYthing can be substituted - & that new behavior in the same context might be even worse than the one U extinguished.
.
Some ppl think a highly-suppressed dog who does nothing on their own initiative is "well-trained". In fact, s/he is anxious & shut-down. A dog who does nothing whatever rather than risk doing something that might innocently provoke punishment is a sad, sad sight.
.
.
.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

I know its been said before but my biggest bug bear is "its all in how they're raised" / "no bad dogs just bad owners". Really makes my blood boil. Cos you know, good owners never have dogs with any problems...


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

Not sure if really appropiate here but...
I was walking the river side path home yesterday and coming the other way was a woman with two off lead Pom type dogs.

I made a decision that my dogs who were freshly wet and muddy and so so very happy they were doing thrilled zoomies just off the path through riverside puddles had no need or desire to meet these small squishy and likely dunkable (if they had left the path and approached, the puddles were large) dogs and called an end to the game and called them in on to their leads whilst the pom group passed. Equally because my dogs were excited...and because I didnt trust the small dogs to not be yappy/hyper/reactive amongst the high energy of mine at that second

The annoying bit was the womans reaction...
"They dont seem like they will be viscious dogs"

Grr
1) oh and what seems like a viscious dog?
2) sorry didnt know dogs had to be viscious before I as an owner coukd practice some control?
3) actually it was more your dogs I was unsure of the reaction of

My actual pointless reaction was
They are not but...<shrug> (as in and your point would be...?)


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

I don't like it when people say
" oh, Labradors ....... Yeah they can be ignorant and have bad social manners when they are young. That's why other dogs don't tolerate them very well"


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

kare said:


> Not sure if really appropiate here but...
> I was walking the river side path home yesterday and coming the other way was a woman with two off lead Pom type dogs.
> 
> I made a decision that my dogs who were freshly wet and muddy and so so very happy they were doing thrilled zoomies just off the path through riverside puddles had no need or desire to meet these small squishy and likely dunkable (if they had left the path and approached, the puddles were large) dogs and called an end to the game and called them in on to their leads whilst the pom group passed. Equally because my dogs were excited...and because I didnt trust the small dogs to not be yappy/hyper/reactive amongst the high energy of mine at that second
> ...


I've had similar responses when I call Isla in to me and make her wait whilst small dogs pass by. 
She's very friendly and greets well, but she's big and probably scary to some small dogs, and like you, don't always trust the litllies not to bite first and ask questions later.
The number of people who ask me if she isn't friendly, is countless. I really do get quite fed up having to say no and that she's friendly only to get that look back which says 'well why don't you let her say hello to mine then' as if I've insulted them or something.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2016)

One that bemuses me is when parents let their child come up to my dog, and then say "you need to ask before you pat someone's dog" AFTER my dog has had the opportunity to rip the kid's hand off. Ok, she didn't actually mind and I was watching closely, but they didn't know that!

And of course 'terriers are too stubborn to train'. You haven't met Kenzie then....


----------



## IslandKine Designs (May 10, 2016)

Must be a really smart dog.


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> One that bemuses me is when parents let their child come up to my dog, and then say "you need to ask before you pat someone's dog" AFTER my dog has had the opportunity to rip the kid's hand off. Ok, she didn't actually mind and I was watching closely, but they didn't know that!


We had the child one yesterday - parent finally caught up with kid (I was on crutches and couldnt move fast enough to avoid him in the first place) - apologised to me then asked if I minded if her kid (already trying to hug Chev and stick his face in hers) said hi to my dog as he loves dogs. I asked Chevy to sit and told the little boy that she likes having her ears stroked gently, but not to hug her or stick his face in hers, he nodded at me stroked once then tried to yank her ear - the mother's reaction 'oh isn't she good our dog snaps at him when he does that!' Needless to say we made our get away at the point. Luckily my dog has the patience of a saint with kids, me not so much!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Maria_1986 said:


> We had the child one yesterday - parent finally caught up with kid (I was on crutches and couldnt move fast enough to avoid him in the first place) - apologised to me then asked if I minded if her kid (already trying to hug Chev and stick his face in hers) said hi to my dog as he loves dogs. I asked Chevy to sit and told the little boy that she likes having her ears stroked gently, but not to hug her or stick his face in hers, he nodded at me stroked once then tried to yank her ear - the mother's reaction *'oh isn't she good our dog snaps at him when he does that!*' Needless to say we made our get away at the point. Luckily my dog has the patience of a saint with kids, me not so much!


Poor thing 

We tend to ignore people now, but the people we have met lately have been

a) Hillarious - Little 2/3 year old, came over to see Muttly, it was fine, I could of made an exit if I wanted. But this lil boys face just lit up! He stroked Muttly and then just started laughing hysterically at his curly tail, then gently stroking the very top fluffy bit and laughing again. Cracked me up anyway lol

b) Annoying - About a 6 year old kid asked to stroke Muttly, so I said yes. Muttly was good, then noticed the boy holding something and tried to jump up. I said "Down boy" and the kid said "It's ok, my dog always jumps up":Meh. I called Muttly and we left....

c) And just downright mad!! - An old man who seemed adamant that he knew Muttly and me, gave him a fuss (Muttly totally uninterested in this man lol), he then starts 'mooing' at him??  Then Quacking! Muttly just kinda cocked his head on one side, thought "yup he's lost it" then wandered off :Hilarious


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Muttly said:


> c) And just downright mad!! - An old man who seemed adamant that he knew Muttly and me, gave him a fuss (Muttly totally uninterested in this man lol), he then starts 'mooing' at him??  Then Quacking! Muttly just kinda cocked his head on one side, thought "yup he's lost it" then wandered off :Hilarious


Hahaha, WTF??


----------



## Papirats (Mar 26, 2014)

Only a mild annoyance really but "do you know the Queen?" gets old, mostly I think because I'd love to see more Corgis around and have them viewed as a breed that not only a select few of the Queen's mates can have haha.


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Muttly said:


> c) And just downright mad!! - An old man who seemed adamant that he knew Muttly and me, gave him a fuss (Muttly totally uninterested in this man lol), he then starts 'mooing' at him??  Then Quacking! Muttly just kinda cocked his head on one side, thought "yup he's lost it" then wandered off :Hilarious


And I thought I was a bit odd! I feel almost normal now


----------



## Wee T (Dec 6, 2015)

Papirats said:


> Only a mild annoyance really but "do you know the Queen?" gets old, mostly I think because I'd love to see more Corgis around and have them viewed as a breed that not only a select few of the Queen's mates can have haha.


You should say, "Yeah, I just nicked her dog."


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2016)

I've had the if he walks in front of you he is the pack leader. Errr no he isn't he is doing some loose lead walking and isn't actually in front of me.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

From my uncle and his g/f.... 'he's untrainable'.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

I thought of one that I get often which annoys me.

"You have three dogs? you must have a huge house and garden"
"Nope, small house and small garden"
"OMG really, your house must smell then!? how do you cope?! why would you want three?!"

What is with the weird notion you have to have a huge house and garden to have a dog, and to have more than one you should live on a sodding farm.


----------



## XemzX (Dec 23, 2013)

We occasionally get comments about Jonesy (greyhound) being underweight, needs a good feed, etc whilst their fat lab trots along behind. That really annoys me.
Anything about the dominace theory really winds me up too.


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

G


labradrk said:


> I thought of one that I get often which annoys me.
> 
> "You have three dogs? you must have a huge house and garden"
> "Nope, small house and small garden"
> ...


I always said when I had my GSD and asked about housing
"It wouldn't matter if I had a bedsit or a palace, as a German Shepherd the only room she takes up is generally the 2ft space directly behind me"


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

labradrk said:


> I thought of one that I get often which annoys me.
> 
> "You have three dogs? you must have a huge house and garden"
> "Nope, small house and small garden"
> ...


OMG, I'm with you on that one. Have had it a few times, and the most recent was 'how do you fit him ( Cash ) in that small house' 

1. My living room especially is deceivingly large, so plenty of room for all three.
2. Dogs do not require ample amounts of space with acres of garden....
3. Mind your own goddamn business! 

My garden is tiny ( no room for ball games for example, and very little room for anything more than setting up a jump for training. But my lot rarely use the garden anyway and won't be seen dead out there when it's wet  so having a large garden would be wasted on them.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2016)

According to the Meath county councillor, my dogs don’t make good family pets. Well, Breez does, she’s a dane, but my bull-breed is apparently a baby killer. 

That is one of the few things that gets my goat (yikes, I went there!), people telling me that my choice of dogs endangers my children.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
.
There's a lot of weird perceived entanglements between human breeding & having dogs.
.
One is the assumption that if U have more than ONE dog, that renders U reproductively sterile - since no-one with children would ever have more than one dog, & if U *could* have children, why would U *want* more than 1 dog?...
Otherwise, total strangers wouldn't say such asinine things as, _"U couldn't have kids, huh? - that's tough..." _when they observe that U have 2 or 3 or 5 dogs.
Why would having 3 dogs shrivel Ur ovaries or shut-down Ur testes? Incomprehensible. And in any case, why is Ur personal fecundity anyone else's business, so long as U can provide for the children U bear or sire - or don't bear & don't sire?!
.
.
Another is the assumption that a dog must be a child-substitute.
I dunno about U, but my dogs were never substitutes for anything, thanks - they were wanted & appreciated as dogs, U ignorant know-it-all. If i'd wanted children, even assuming i was sterile, that doesn't preclude adoption, fostering, or any number of alternatives to, "if ya want one, ya gotta DIY."
I got my 1st pup at 7-YO - kinda hard to get pregnant when U haven't reached puberty. Sheesh.
.
.
A 3rd is exclaiming, _"how sweet! - U got a dog *for the kids*."_
Not necessarily - i know parents who got a dog as a refuge from the children, since the dog's affection & pleasure in one's company are, unlike that of one's children (especially at certain stages) reliable. Nowadays, sadly, many kids would rather have a new smart-phone or video-game than a living breathing creature that requires care & attention.
.
.
Last but not least, there's the bland presumption that if U have a dog & are unmarried, U must be anti-social & lavish all Ur thwarted soft emotions - love, trust, allogrooming, sharing ice-cream cones... - on THE DOG.
I eat Talenti ice-cream, but i wouldn't give it to my dogs - A, it's too sugary, & B, it's got chocolate in it.
I'm perfectly capable of having human relationships, in addition to nonhuman relationships, & i hardly think i'm unique. Not being paired off like the beasts on Noah's ark isn't a sign that U're somehow fatally flawed, born to die in a stand-off with a SWAT team, or unable to connect with other humans. Human relationships & nonhuman ones answer different needs, IME. And who says a spouse is automatically the *only* close, intimate human relationship?
I've known married couples who were as intimate as planets in adjoining orbits, but they got along fine. Their passions weren't for their spouses; some were devoted to work, or art, or to inaccessible unrequited loves.
Not all marriages include a deep emotional bond. Nor is the single state somehow crippling.
.
I guess in sum, dogs aren't automatically emotional sinks. Yes, some folks have a pet in order to love someone & be loved - & that's fine. The more love there is in the world, the better. I think it's all this "assuming" that really irks me. Ppl differ - surprise!
.
Dogs are worth sharing our lives with because they're dogs - humanity's single longest friendship. We've co-evolved. We go together, like ocean & beach; we shape each other.
.
.
.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

"Who's walking who? :Banghead Oh f*ck off, if you and your dog weren't so far up our arses on a narrow path, my dog wouldn't feel the need to pull ahead to get some space 

And one recent comment that really annoyed me was a guy saying to his dog on a flexi "yes ok, you can go and say hello" as they made a beeline towards Phoebe. Eh.. It's not up to you or your dog to decide if you can greet my dog. That's MY decision!  He then continued to follow us while we tried to get away, insisting his dog was going to greet Phoebe... but that's a whole other story.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

leashedForLife said:


> .
> .
> There's a lot of weird perceived entanglements between human breeding & having dogs.
> .
> ...


Oh wow, I found myself nodding throughout the whole read of that. Well said!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

"You've got your hands full" Well yes - I'm trying to handle 4 dogs, 1 of which is trying to get to your dog, 2 who want to get on with their walk and the other who is scared shitless of you - please move along and stop making smartass comments. 

Me: "One of mine isn't good with other dogs" 
Them: "Ours if friendly" 
Me: "But mine isn't"
Them: "It's ok, they'll move away if he bites them"
Me: "JUST PUT YOUR DOG ON A LEAD"
Trying to give you a heads up to prevent something. Louie is just a grump but my worry is that he'll grump at a dog that takes offence.. 

I had similar with a man who I'd just seen let his 2 frenchies run up to an onlead dog who wasn't happy with it. So I shouted over that one of mine wasn't Ok. He was really confused. Then he was like - but I need to get past you. At this point I was stood in the hedge with plenty of room for him to pass. He looked at me dumbfounded - I said I can control mine, I just needed him to leash them up to walk past. Cue numpty looking around, dogs didn't have collars on, no leads.. I walked off after he managed to get past feeling amazed at some people's lack of courtesy and responsibility! 

I once had "3 dogs, I bet your garden stinks" hmmmm.... 

I get comments on their mixes - obviously having 4 dogs, 3 of which have springer in them - they're obviously bouncing off the walls. Shocked when I tell them they sleep in the house. 

Oh and I get comments about the fact I have 4 dogs in the first place which then is more shocking when I tell them they aren't small.


----------



## LotsaDots (Apr 15, 2016)

This thread is going to get me sacked! I should be working 
I have had the following:
'Terriers and cats cant live together, she will kill them' 
'Shes a ratter,she needs to work' Partly true, she does need work but there are other ways to exercise her brain and body that dont involve killing small furrys 
'Oh isnt she cute, do you want to stroke the cute puppy *insert small childs name*' ' yes shes cute but she has claws and teeth like any other dog. 
'She needs to get off that lead she wont go far' My neighbour says this everytime I see him, she is on a long line while she learns that 'Come' means 'come' and to stop her killing herself. 
'You need to show her whose boss, she thinks shes the pack leader' REALLY gets my goat. Shes a naughty puppy not an evil dictator. 
'She just wants to say hello' as their dog comes haring up to mine. That may well be the case but I want to teach my dog she cant go flying up to any dog she meets or strain at the end of the lead to get to them. It baffles me that so many people think I am being cruel by 'not letting her socialise' 

aaand breathe!


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

" of course you'll rehome them when you're pregnant" 

(pityingly): " I suppose the animals are your children"

Of the Siamese: " how do you tell them apart?"

And now, 11 years down the line, with old boy GSD snapping at me over the weekend when he couldn't get up and needed manhandling up to toilet: " you need to get rid of him before he bites the children". No, I need to raise them to listen when a dog tells them he's hurting, and let an adult deal with it. Few seconds after being helped back inside and positioned comfortably he was getting all the sympathy and cuddles he could milk.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2016)

This is what I got told when my neighbours dog got into our garden and started trying to atrack my Nans elderly dog : "He's only small, it's fine."
And another one I hate:
"Dogs are not a part of the family."
And:
"Why would you waste 15 years of your life on a dog!"


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2016)

Oh and, people have said this to my nan:
"Oooh is that a lurcher! (Shannon is not a lurcher, she's a Belgian Shepherd) She's fast! How much do you want for her?"
If Shannon was for sale my nan would have said so. I don't usually go by type but they were Gypsy/traveller type people and eyed Shannon up until my nan took Shannon home. 
I also hate: "What if some dogs don't want to be trained?".


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
.
re _"Maybe the dog doesn't WANT to be trained?..."_
i've heard variations of this for decades, alleging that trained dogs are mizrable, 'unnatural', *robots*, etc.
.
Let's face it, an untrained dog is not a fun housemate or companion. Aside from the obvious of untrained dogs who void inside the house, making them likely candidates to live well-away from human contact, in a pen or outside on a chain or sequestered in some easy-clean, limited space, untrained dogs don't have much of a social life.
They can't go easily from one human setting to another - house to streetscape, home to the human's workplace, into the vet's office, to a shop or pet-supply, to the park, on vacation with the family, & on & on.
.
In strong contrast, a TRAINED dog can go virtually anywhere. And moreover, will generally be welcome, or if not welcome, at least tolerated. Why? --- Because they're well-behaved & well-socialized, & they're under voice control in most circs, or if voice control is not enuf, they have solid leash manners.
In an emergency, this can be crucial.
,
Dogs live in a human world; they can't successfully negotiate it without human help, & training is a huge part of that help.
.
Many years ago, a couple i knew were very hippy-dippy types, who got a Foxhound-mix puppy & reared him with ZERO training - including housetraining. Yet they insisted upon taking him everywhere, inflicting his rawboned enthusiastic leaping on everyone who came within 10-ft of him, seeing sofas ripped when he plunged onto & off them at speed, anything breakable, broken, & often lifting his leg on furniture... since they hadn't neutered him, either.
Needless to say, he was soon banned to the backyard of any home he visited, where he would either bark or howl.
He was a 60# lummox with no manners, but he did love humans. It was his sole redeeming trait.
.
One afternoon, i was coming from the laundromat & overheard a man in earnest conversation, saying how upset he was, disappointed, WHY did U run away, & so on. I'm thinking it's a parent with a teen - nope. It's David with his dog, once again in trouble.
How asinine. *Lecturing* a dog, or for that matter any nonhuman, is useless. U might as well deliver The Talk to a rock.
.
About 3-mos later, the dog disappeared - they'd turned him in at the local shelter. He was 15-MO, big, uncontrollable, intact, not housetrained, & within days, he was dead. Euthanized.
.
Trained dogs have richer lives, are more likely to stay in their original homes, can participate in their family's lives, & if they *must* be re-homed, are much-more likely to survive the process, & settle happily into a new family.
.
*Failing* to train one's dog is, IMO, a form of abuse. Training is a responsibility, part of the social contract with our dogs.
"Not training" is neglect, & there's nothing benign about it, IME.
.
.
.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Summerhaze said:


> "Dogs are not a part of the family."
> And:
> "Why would you waste 15 years of your life on a dog!"


My hand would be twitching to deliver a slap at either of those, but most definitely about wasting your time


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Maria_1986 said:


> And I thought I was a bit odd! I feel almost normal now


Oh god, we saw him again last night! and this time he started 'Meoowing' at Muttly. I think Muttly realises he is not all there as the bloke was trying to stroke him and Muttly was climbing up my bloody leg! like "Mum, we need to go NOW!" Think he was a bit freaked out, bless him


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Catharinem said:


> " of course you'll rehome them when you're pregnant"
> 
> (pityingly): " *I suppose the animals are your children"*
> 
> ...


Grr, I hate this. Why can't people accept that some people (me) just don't want or like children and don't posses that gene that 'experts' reckon is in all humans  that makes us love babies.
Keep seeing the same old thing on dog/cat documentries that kittens and puppies have evolved to have these big faces and eyes so humans will fall in love with them and want to protect them as it is wired into us to react that way to babies. Well, it isn't, not in me or my sister, not for babies. It is however wired into us to feel that way about animals! 
So no, they are in no way a replacement for children, some don't want children and just want animals, don't feel sorry for us ffs. Yeah I spose there is a similar chemical reaction that a lot of people have to babies, but not I :Smug


----------



## Dobby65 (Aug 7, 2014)

As a non dog owner, the things that annoys me most is when dogs jump up on me, and the owner says, "don't worry he won't hurt you..."!!


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

Dobby65 said:


> As a non dog owner, the things that annoys me most is when dogs jump up on me, and the owner says, "don't worry he won't hurt you..."!!


Obviously that is majorly bad manners, and in the unlikely event my dogs even approach someone they have no reason to I would apologise, like I literally say sorry my dogs looked at you/walked in your direction like they were aware you existed, them actually making any contact is practically unheard of and an accident like they didn't know which way the human was going and accidentally walk the same side at the last second type thing.

But this is a phenomenon I do not fully understand, I walk in doggy places for hours per day and can honestly say I get a dog jump up me maybe every 6 months if not less, maybe as little as yearly, and yet there seem to be a mass of non dog owning people, who therefore likely are spending less time in dog infested areas that seem to feel dogs jumping up is something that occurs frequently enough to be of note in their lives.
I know there are some people who I meet who I have to be extra careful to be aware of, I call them the starers, people, who are normally scared of dogs...., and therefore stare at dogs the whole time they walk towards them, which really has the opposite effect to what the person desires in my experience, encouraging a dog who would never in the world think of looking at the stranger otherwise, to suddenly thinking the person has engaged eye contact for a reason and therefore NEEDS to meet them, but I feel sure you do not stare at dogs, so I find it puzzling

An example/admission of my own here...My dogs are not interested in children to the point of avoidance, they would never in a million years approach....except that one time there was an older woman "Grandma" walking a little boy, maybe 6 yo to school,lets call him "Timmy" down the river side path we use to work
Both are obviously worried about dogs, but that's fine I am a long way back and my dogs would never approach a child so I will not bother their life/day and they will not bother mine
Until Grandma thinks the best plan, is to walk away top speed making Timmy run, whilst the child is looking back to stare at my dog as best he can whilst running the other direction.
Obviously unpredicted to me this lead to my young inexperienced dog to think this is a game and she ran down, not to touch them, but ahead of their path to look closer at them and their odd behaviour.
I got her on a lead instantly and got ahead of these people as soon as I could because their behaviour was really unsettling her
I had done my job, she was socialised, 
she knows people run, she knows kids run, she knows this is of no concern and to be ignored.
she knows people stare, she knows this is of no concern and largely to be ignored, with my guidance to walk on or wait.
The running, backwards, whilst staring though was unknown, never seen before or since
Learning curve for us as a team, but really does show me that the actions of those scared or just disapproving of dogs staring at them can in itself make the situation they fear occur unpredicted by the owners, as normally that dog will totally ignore all comers.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2016)

Oh I thought of another one - "tricks are demeaning to the dog". So sitting on cue is ok, but spinning in a circle isn't - Uhhh why???

My dog clearly has no self-respect!


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

kare said:


> Obviously that is majorly bad manners, and in the unlikely event my dogs even approach someone they have no reason to I would apologise, like I literally say sorry my dogs looked at you/walked in your direction like they were aware you existed, them actually making any contact is practically unheard of and an accident like they didn't know which way the human was going and accidentally walk the same side at the last second type thing.
> 
> But this is a phenomenon I do not fully understand, I walk in doggy places for hours per day and can honestly say I get a dog jump up me maybe every 6 months if not less, maybe as little as yearly, and yet there seem to be a mass of non dog owning people, who therefore likely are spending less time in dog infested areas that seem to feel dogs jumping up is something that occurs frequently enough to be of note in their lives.
> I know there are some people who I meet who I have to be extra careful to be aware of, I call them the starers, people, who are normally scared of dogs...., and therefore stare at dogs the whole time they walk towards them, which really has the opposite effect to what the person desires in my experience, encouraging a dog who would never in the world think of looking at the stranger otherwise, to suddenly thinking the person has engaged eye contact for a reason and therefore NEEDS to meet them, but I feel sure you do not stare at dogs, so I find it puzzling
> ...


Sorry, had to laugh at boy running backwards!
One time we invited a schoolfriend over to bottle-feed the lambs. As we approached the pen one jumped out and ran to the visiting child, who was holding a bottle. Cue the child to run away, lamb chasing, and us yelling " drop the bottle!".


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Muttly said:


> Grr, I hate this. Why can't people accept that some people (me) just don't want or like children and don't posses that gene that 'experts' reckon is in all humans  that makes us love babies.
> Keep seeing the same old thing on dog/cat documentries that kittens and puppies have evolved to have these big faces and eyes so humans will fall in love with them and want to protect them as it is wired into us to react that way to babies. Well, it isn't, not in me or my sister, not for babies. It is however wired into us to feel that way about animals!
> So no, they are in no way a replacement for children, some don't want children and just want animals, don't feel sorry for us ffs. Yeah I spose there is a similar chemical reaction that a lot of people have to babies, but not I :Smug


'Did you get Chevy as practice for a baby?'

Erm no - I got Chevy because I wanted a dog. And even though she is one of those evil child eating staffies I am also not worried about how she will react to me having a baby because its not on the cards as I don't want children (that's a whole other topic which sends people crazy and passing comments/judgements that are unwanted). Actually she is very good with children and babies and some of her previous homes have had children, I'm the one that wants to run away in the opposite direction!

My parents do call her their furry grandchild though and are fully aware that furry ones are the only type they are likely to get!


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

McKenzie said:


> Oh I thought of another one - "tricks are demeaning to the dog". So sitting on cue is ok, but spinning in a circle isn't - Uhhh why???
> 
> My dog clearly has no self-respect!


Neither does mine, Dex goes crazy for learning tricks


----------



## sesmo (Mar 6, 2016)

leashedForLife said:


> .
> .
> re _"Maybe the dog doesn't WANT to be trained?..."_
> i've heard variations of this for decades, alleging that trained dogs are mizrable, 'unnatural', *robots*, etc.
> ...


I could not agree more with the part I've bolded. My pup (Obie) is now 7 months old and training is coming along nicely. He'll wait until told he can approach someone, doesn't jump up and stays where he's told to (well most of the time... we have slips ). My partners mother isn't a dog person at all, but we had to take Obie to her house for a family gathering when he was 5 months old as there was no one else he could stay with. Obie was on his best behaviour while there. He's now welcome back whenever as in her words "he's no bother at all." This is unlike her sisters dog (Border Terrier) which is untrained, snaps at children, jumps up, snarls at anyone who walks near her, steals food etc. That dog is banned from her house.

Nothing more pleasurable than a well trained dog.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2016)

Dobby65 said:


> As a non dog owner, the things that annoys me most is when dogs jump up on me, and the owner says, "don't worry he won't hurt you..."!!


I'm very much a dog owner and dog person and I can't stand it when a dog jumps on me. The little dogs with claws like daggers who jump and claw at my legs in shorts season are particularly annoying (and painful). 

The dogs as kids thing annoys me also. 
Last Sunday was Mother's day here and there were a few FB memes wishing happy mother's day to those who's children have 4 legs. I get the sentiment, and wanting to be inclusive, but for me it's a no. I am not a 'mother' to my dogs. My kids are my kids, my dogs are my dogs, they are not interchangeable.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

I/we do refer to me as Mum to Muttly, but I don't actually believe I am his mother lol, it's just a name to reference too really. I guess because within the household I am Mum, because of my step-daughter. I expect if she called me Tracy then I would be referred to as that to Muttly.


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

I refer to my husband as Daddy from the dogs, he refers to me as Mummy, as in "Stay with Daddy" "Go with Mummy" etc

We have two friends who the dogs, especially the little one adores, one Male, the accountant at work, one female, my dog walking friend
They are referred to as Uncle Mike and Auntie Jackie respectively

But then I never use his real name, and he never uses my real name and referring to "Stay with <insert silly/sexy pet name>" from the dogs would be just creepy weird!


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

XemzX said:


> We occasionally get comments about Jonesy (greyhound) being underweight, needs a good feed, etc whilst their fat lab trots along behind. That really annoys me.
> Anything about the dominace theory really winds me up too.


Lol, try having a Lab who's not a barrel, I either get horrified comments about how skinny he is or the assumption that he's just a puppy who's not "filled out" yet.

And that's one that annoys me. The disbelief that Spen is 5 years old followed by "oh wow, he's certainly full of energy still isn't he?" Well yes, he's 5 not 25!


----------



## S.crane (Oct 19, 2015)

We get the "don't you feed him" and "why is he so skinny" comments all the time but he isn't thin he's got good muscle coverage and is very athletic in build which a BC should have these comments are usually from owners with overweight dogs one of which had a 6month old yellow lab who looked like a barrel and allthough wanted to play with Loki couldn't keep up and had to lay down every 30 seconds I felt so sorry for the poor little guy. It realy gets on my nerves.


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

Sarah1983 said:


> And that's one that annoys me. The disbelief that Spen is 5 years old followed by "oh wow, he's certainly full of energy still isn't he?" Well yes, he's 5 not 25!


I get the same about my Oldest Golden, she is 8 in 4 days!


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

S.crane said:


> We get the "don't you feed him" and "why is he so skinny" comments all the time but he isn't thin he's got good muscle coverage and is very athletic in build which a BC should have these comments are usually from owners with overweight dogs one of the one of which had a 6month old yellow lab who looked like a barrel and allthough wanted to play with Loki couldn't keep up and had to lay down every 30 seconds I felt so sorry for the poor little guy. It realy gets on my nerves.


I had a vet's assistant tell me that she can tell that Lola isn't overweight, just by looking at her. I politely pointed out that, due to the amount of fur, it's pretty much impossible to tell by sight, but if she feels her ribs she'll feel a bit too much covering (for my liking). She then told me that as she is a vet's receptionist she knows better than I do and I should not be putting Lola on a diet. OK, good to see you're so brilliant at your job.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm so glad someone else has said it first  I thought it was just me who doesn't feel their dog is their child :Wideyed 

We aren't "mummy and daddy" to Phoebe. She knows us by our names. I correct people when they refer to me as "mummy" when they talk to Phoebe because she has no idea who they're talking about.

She's very much part of our family, she's one of the most important things in my life and I love her incredibly much... but she's my dog, not my child.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

MiffyMoo said:


> I had a vet's assistant tell me that she can tell that Lola isn't overweight, just by looking at her. I politely pointed out that, due to the amount of fur, it's pretty much impossible to tell by sight, but if she feels her ribs she'll feel a bit too much covering (for my liking). She then told me that as she is a vet's receptionist she knows better than I do and I should not be putting Lola on a diet. OK, good to see you're so brilliant at your job.


"you're a receptionist, not a vet" would be my answer.


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

MiffyMoo said:


> I had a vet's assistant tell me that she can tell that Lola isn't overweight, just by looking at her. I politely pointed out that, due to the amount of fur, it's pretty much impossible to tell by sight, but if she feels her ribs she'll feel a bit too much covering (for my liking). She then told me that as she is a vet's receptionist she knows better than I do and I should not be putting Lola on a diet. OK, good to see you're so brilliant at your job.





Sarah1983 said:


> "you're a receptionist, not a vet" would be my answer.


This is like the receptionists in my GP surgery  I feel like saying "Thanks for your non professional opinion, but I'd still like to speak to the qualified person who went to med school anyway"
Thankfully the receptionists in our vets are great and usually do know their stuff.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Nettles said:


> This is like the receptionists in my GP surgery  I feel like saying "Thanks for your non professional opinion, but I'd still like to speak to the qualified person who went to med school anyway"
> Thankfully the receptionists in our vets are great and usually do know their stuff.


Yes, the receptionist in my vet is absolutely wonderful and Dex adores her (keeps trying to get behind her desk to say hello). This was some girl in the pub


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

MiffyMoo said:


> Yes, the receptionist in my vet is absolutely wonderful and Dex adores her (keeps trying to get behind her desk to say hello). This was some girl in the pub


personally I find everyone is a vet nurse, vet receptionist, dog trainer, married to a police dog trainer, their dad trained dogs in the army etc etc whenever they want to ram their opinion down your throat. It's weird.


----------



## marasmum (Jun 12, 2013)

'He let you have a POODLE??' Ignorant people say incredulously. Makes me want to punch them in the head as EVERYTHING is wrong with that sentence!


----------



## LotsaDots (Apr 15, 2016)

Nettles said:


> I'm so glad someone else has said it first  I thought it was just me who doesn't feel their dog is their child :Wideyed
> 
> We aren't "mummy and daddy" to Phoebe. She knows us by our names. I correct people when they refer to me as "mummy" when they talk to Phoebe because she has no idea who they're talking about.
> 
> She's very much part of our family, she's one of the most important things in my life and I love her incredibly much... but she's my dog, not my child.


I completely agree with this, DH and I dont have children but people seem to think we have a dog either as a substitute or in preparation for a baby. We tragically lost our first dog and when this happened the amount of people that said 'you must be devastated he was your baby after all' Yes we were devastated because he was an integral member of our family and we loved him to pieces but I would never compare the loss of a dog to one of a child. 
I also hate the mummy and daddy thing.. Dottie whined in the pub the other day because DH had gone out of sight and the woman next to us said 'dont worry darling, daddy will be back soon' I almost spat my drink out!


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

Nettles said:


> We aren't "mummy and daddy" to Phoebe. She knows us by our names.


It is interesting how different people can be
I would find this very weird

My thoughts would be "they are my dogs, not my flatmates, they don't call me by name!"


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Meh!
I am referred to as "mum" and the OH is "dad" and Thai occasionally gets called my "baby"
We are under no allusion that he is our actual baby, nor is he a child substitute


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2016)

I don't mind being called my dog's "mom" but I'm not their mother if that makes any kind of sense LOL!
Like, don't wish me happy mother's day as a dog mom. They're not my kids. My kids are my kids, and my dogs are my dogs.



Sarah1983 said:


> And that's one that annoys me. The disbelief that Spen is 5 years old followed by "oh wow, he's certainly full of energy still isn't he?" Well yes, he's 5 not 25!


Bates and Breez were at the vet on Saturday (routine) and one of the vet techs started getting playful with Breez. Well, sorry, but if you're going to get playful with a great dane, you're going to get great dane play back. So don't invite it if you can't handle it. Breez was playful with her (slamming in to her gently - for a dane) and the tech says "wow, she's 7? She's very enthusiastic!" 
I guess 7 year old danes are supposed to be on death's door or something? *shrug*


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

On the subject of referring to yourself as 'mummy and/or daddy', I hate the sentiment that if you do it somehow means you can't differentiate between your dog and a real child, or that you have spoilt brats of dogs, or you're just not quite the ticket.

Dogs don't care what you're called, or what they're called for that matter. I don't particularly refer to myself as mum to my lot, but my mum does say that to them and she refers to herself as Nan and my sister as auntie. Nothing wrong with that at all IMO and all three if mine get extremely excited if you announce 'nanny or auntie' is visiting  some people just need to lighten up when they take people referring to themselves as mum or dad, seriously.

And yes, my mum also does Xmas presents from the dogs to me their 'mum'


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> On the subject of referring to yourself as 'mummy and/or daddy', I hate the sentiment that if you do it somehow means you can't differentiate between your dog and a real child, or that you have spoilt brats of dogs, or you're just not quite the ticket.
> 
> Dogs don't care what you're called, or what they're called for that matter. I don't particularly refer to myself as mum to my lot, but my mum does say that to them and she refers to herself as Nan and my sister as auntie. Nothing wrong with that at all IMO and all three if mine get extremely excited if you announce 'nanny or auntie' is visiting  some people just need to lighten up when they take people referring to themselves as mum or dad, seriously.
> 
> And yes, my mum also does Xmas presents from the dogs to me their 'mum'


My parents always call and ask after the "kids". Somehow I think they may prefer them to their real grandson


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

ouesi said:


> I don't mind being called my dog's "mom" but I'm not their mother if that makes any kind of sense LOL!


That's sort of how I feel. I have no objection to people referring to me as dimwit's mum (usually happens at the vets or during training classes) but I would never refer to myself as his mum, nor to him as my furbaby (just the word makes me shudder slightly). Mind you, I do refer to my sister as his aunty, and tell my parents that he is their grandpuppy, but we are all well aware that he is a dog, and is in no way a substitute for a child...


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Dimwit said:


> That's sort of how I feel. I have no objection to people referring to me as dimwit's mum (usually happens at the vets or during training classes) but I would never refer to myself as his mum, nor to him as my furbaby (just the word makes me shudder slightly). Mind you, I do refer to my sister as his aunty, and tell my parents that he is their grandpuppy, but we are all well aware that he is a dog, and is in no way a substitute for a child...


The first time I ever heard the term "furbaby" was in an article about 30 something women who get little dogs and dress them up and pamper them because they're a substitute for children. The whole article p***ed me off so much that I now have a rather strong dislike for the word.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Another one here who cringes at 'furbaby'


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

danielled said:


> I've had the if he walks in front of you he is the pack leader. Errr no he isn't he is doing some loose lead walking and isn't actually in front of me.


Me and Muttly take it in turns to be pack leader then. Sometimes he goes through the gate before me, sometimes after.


----------



## Sally's Mum (Aug 27, 2015)

Will you get another one when she's gone?
Me - I'm not thinking about that at the moment - she's still here and she's not deaf!


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Muttly said:


> Me and Muttly take it in turns to be pack leader then. Sometimes he goes through the gate before me, sometimes after.


I think the squirrels are our pack leader


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Sally's Mum said:


> Will you get another one when she's gone?
> Me - I'm not thinking about that at the moment - she's still here and she's not deaf!


Oh I hate it when people ask that 
I'm like "Well Muttly is going to live forever, so doubt it" :Smug


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

QUOTE, kare:

...
I would find this very weird

My thoughts would be "they're my dogs, not my flatmates, they don't call me by name!"

/QUOTE
.
.
if dogs don't know U / their humans by name, how else would U send the dog to someone specific,
deliver a message, take a tool to them, etc?...
My dogs all knew family by name, U could say, "Stay with Peg" or "go find Suzy", & so on.
Very helpful, IME.
.
.
.


----------



## S.crane (Oct 19, 2015)

I hate the term furbaby someone called Loki my furbaby and started cooing at him like a baby,I felt like slapping them it sounds like the dog is a replacement for a human child. Loki is an extremely valued and loved member of the family in his own right but he is a dog not a human and as such should be treated with respect and understanding for what he is .


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I call the OH dad when I'm sending Isla to go and find him. He says my name or go and find her or where is she, seems to work as Isla ends up in the right place.

If we are off to see our friends up the road, I say to Isla lets go to mikeandjans, she knows what I mean and takes me up the road and up to their door.

Doesn't matter what you say as a name, your dog seems to have some sort of understanding what you mean and doesn't take it literally,, thankfully

I don't like the term furbaby either, so twee and naff


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

FWIW.. Just because we taught Phoebe our names rather than "mummy and daddy" doesn't mean I assume anyone who refers to themselves as "mummy and daddy" can't tell the difference between a baby and a dog 



kare said:


> It is interesting how different people can be
> I would find this very weird
> 
> My thoughts would be "they are my dogs, not my flatmates, they don't call me by name!"


I think you're way of thinking is much more common. Phoebe knowing us by our names rather than "mummy and daddy" seems weird to most people tbh.
If people say to Phoebe "where's your mummy?" or "give the ball to your daddy" and she looks at them blankly so I tell them she doesn't know us as that.. then we get some horrified looks like we don't really love our dog


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Nettles said:


> I think you're way of thinking is much more common. Phoebe knowing us by our names rather than "mummy and daddy" seems weird to most people tbh.
> If people say to Phoebe "where's your mummy?" or "give the ball to your daddy" and she looks at them blankly so I tell them she doesn't know us as that.. then we get some horrified looks like we don't really love our dog


It's the same here. I am not mummy to Spen and Calvin is not daddy. We're Sarah and Calvin. Just seems too weird to me to refer to myself as mummy to the dog. But you'd think I didn't think of him as part of the family when I tell people he knows me as Sarah not mummy.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
.
_"*My *dog understands *every*thing I say..."_
Real-l-l-ly?...
.
.
One of these days, i shall give in to temptation, hand one of these folks a copy of Einstein's Theories, ask them to read it at night as the dog's bedtime story, & inform their K9 that there will be a verbal test in one week, with the script written by me, & the test administered by the owner.
Then we'll see just how much s/he 'understood' of the materiel. ;--D)
.
.
..


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2016)

Until I'm older, my mum will be known as mummy, my dad as daddy and me as Megan. It just feels weird to me as a teenager to be known as a mum otherwise I'd have no objections. I do agree dogs are dogs not children and should be treated differently.


----------



## Alisahusky1 (May 11, 2016)

What about letting husky out off leach?
Is hard to do right?


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2016)

Muttly said:


> Me and Muttly take it in turns to be pack leader then. Sometimes he goes through the gate before me, sometimes after.


Most the people round here believe dominance/pack theory is right.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2016)

I'm mum to Kenzie. Obviously I don't actually treat her like my baby, but it would feel super-strange to call myself by my first name. Funnily enough my mum is 'gran' but everyone else in my family is referred to by their names. I hate furbaby though. 

It was Mother's Day here last week and someone wished me happy Mother's Day 'because you're a mum to your pets'. That was too far for me.

I guess I see Kenzie as my dependent so 'mum' is the closest word I have to describe our relationship.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Meh - I'm Mummy and OH Daddy to the dogs and I don't really care what people think of that. They are treated like dogs and I am under no impression that they are children or can be substituted as so, I also know I didn't give birth to them. I am, afterall, not an unintelligible person.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

McKenzie said:


> I'm mum to Kenzie. Obviously I don't actually treat her like my baby, but it would feel super-strange to call myself by my first name. Funnily enough my mum is 'gran' but everyone else in my family is referred to by their names. I hate furbaby though.
> 
> It was Mother's Day here last week and someone wished me happy Mother's Day 'because you're a mum to your pets'. That was too far for me.
> 
> I guess I see Kenzie as my dependent so 'mum' is the closest word I have to describe our relationship.


See this is what I think, well described. You do everything for them, like you would a child, so to refer them to my actual name seems weird, because yes he is my dependent, not my mate. That's why Mum does seem the most appropriate term.


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

SLB said:


> Meh - I'm Mummy and OH Daddy to the dogs and I don't really care what people think of that. They are treated like dogs and I am under no impression that they are children or can be substituted as so, I also know I didn't give birth to them. I am, afterall, not an unintelligible person.


I may not have given birth, but I did suffer baby brain around the time of getting pup.

In fact I accidently shop lifted, I bought a trug, those fold up handled bucket things in Wilkos, for pups new toys etc, and then went to a Savers store for a small carton of bio washing powder for accident cleaning. For some reason I threw it in the trug like the trug was a shopping basket. When I came to pay for somethings I completely forgot about the washing powder.

When I realised...whilst ticking off my to do list I was so mortified I stopped all shopping and all but ran to my car, bright red the whole way, and drove home to hide my shame!


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Muttly said:


> See this is what I think, well described. You do everything for them, like you would a child, so to refer them to my actual name seems weird, because yes he is my dependent, not my mate. That's why Mum does seem the most appropriate term.


This is how I see them; they are my children insofar as they are totally dependent on me, not because I have magically convinced myself that I actually have short, furry children


----------



## Rach&Miko (Oct 28, 2015)

MiffyMoo said:


> This is how I see them; they are my children insofar as they are totally dependent on me, not because I have magically convinced myself that I actually have short, furry children


+1 to these - we are mummy and daddy here too. Yes I sometimes toe the line of crazy but have never crossed it so far as to be totally certifiable lol


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

QUOTE, SLB:

... I also know I didn't give birth to them. I am, after all, not an unintelligible person.

/QUOTE
.
.
*BWah-ha-ha-ha-ha!... ___ *
.
:--D) 
U had me, right up until _"unintelligible" _- I'm sure it was accidental,
i think U meant to say 'not unintelligent'? - as it stands, tho, that means
U're not "impossible to understand", LOL. Great malapropism! :--)
.
.
.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

leashedForLife said:


> QUOTE, SLB:
> 
> ... I also know I didn't give birth to them. I am, after all, not an unintelligible person.
> 
> ...


Gah - spell check on my phone is rubbish! I did, of course, mean unintelligent. Haha!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm not mum to my two but my mum is and we all call her it to them as does she. My grandma is grandmama to them although she finds it funny and wouldn't refer to herself as that. 

I'm just Hayley to the dogs and they know me as that. The rest of the household are known by their first names too.


----------

